# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  دراسةٌ حديثية لحديث عثمان بن حنيف في قصة الرجل الضرير

## الحمادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وآله وصحبه ومن والاه... أما بعد
فهذه دراسةٌ حديثية -إسناديةٌ ومَتنيَّة- لحديث عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه، وهو حديثٌ 
مشهور، ويستدلُّ به الصوفية كثيراً، مع جهلهم أو تجاهلهم بما في الألفاظ التي يستندون عليها
من علل، وفيما يلي تخريجٌ لهذا الحديث، ودراسةٌ لأسانيده وألفاظه، وما وقع فيها من الاختلاف


روى عثمان بن حُنيف رضي الله عنه أنَّ رجلاً ضريرَ البصر أتى النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ادعُ الله أن يعافيني. 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن شئتَ دعوتُ، وإن شئت صبرتَ ؛ فهو خيرٌ لك". قال: فادعه، قال : فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه؛ ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجَّه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة ، إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتُقْضَى لي ، اللهم فشفِّعه في".

هذا الحديث مدارُه على أبي جعفر عمير بن يزيد بن عمير الأنصاري الخطمي، وقد اختُلف عليه في إسناد هذا الحديث على وجهين:
*الأول/*رُوي عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن عُمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت عن عثمان بن حُنيف  الحديث.
وهذا الوجه أخرجه الترمذي في جامعه (3578) والنسائي في الكبرى (10495) وفي عمل اليوم والليلة (659) وابن ماجه في سننه (1385) وابن خزيمة في صحيحه (1219) والحاكم في المستدرك (1/313و519) والإمام أحمد في المسند (28/478) ومن طريقه المزي في تهذيب الكمال (19/359). 
وعبد بن حميد في المنتخب (379) والطـبراني في الدعــاء ( 2/1289) والبخاري في التاريخ الكبير (6/210)
وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (6/24) وابن أبي حاتم في العلل (2/495"2604"): 
من طرق عن عثمان بن عمر.
وأخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند (28/480) ومن طريقه أبونعيم في المعرفة (4/1959) عن روح بن عُبادة.
وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (1/519) من طريق محمد بن جعفر.
ثلاثتهم (عثمان بن عمر وَ روح بن عبادة وَ محمد بن جعفر) عن شعبة بن الحجاج عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن عمارة بن خزيمة عن عثمان بن حنيف.
وأخرجه النسائي في الكبرى (10494) وفي عمل اليوم والليلة (658) والإمام أحمد في المسند 
(28/480) والبخاري في تاريخه (6/209) وابن أبي خيثمة في تاريخه (كما نقل إسنادَه ولفظَه ابنُ تيمية في التوسل ص213 ) من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي به.
إلا أنه زاد في آخره: "وإن كانت حاجةٌ فافعل مثل ذلك".
وهذه الزيادة لم أجدها إلا عند ابن أبي خيثمة؛ فيما نقله عنه ابن تيمية. 
*

الثاني/*رُوي عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حُنيف عن عمه عثمان بن حنيف به.
أخرجه النسائي في الكبرى (10496) وفي عمل اليوم والليلة (660) والبخاري في تاريخه (6/210) من طريق معاذ بن هشام الدستوائي عن أبيه عن أبي جعفر به.
وأخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (9/30 "8311/1") وفي الصغير (1/306 "508" ) والدعاء (2/1287) وأبونُعيم في المعرفة (4/1959) والبخاري في تاريخه (6/210) وابن أبي حاتم في العلل (2/495 "2064")
من طريق عبدالله بن وهب عن شَبيب بن سعيد عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عثمان بن حنيف.
وفي أوله قصةُ رجلٍ كان يأتي إلى عثمان بن عفان يريد منه حاجةً فلا يلتفتُ إليه ولا ينظرُ في حاجته، فلقي هذا الرجلُ عثمانَ بن حُنيف رضي الله عنه، فأرشده بما أرشد النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك الرجل الضرير ففعل، ثم ذهب إلى عثمان بن عفان فقضى حاجته. 
هذا معنى القصة، وهي تدلُّ على أنَّ هذا الدعاءَ مشروعٌ لكل أحدٍ بهذه الصيغة 

وفيها حجةٌ لمن يرى التوسلَ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته.

وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (1/526-) وابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة (2/706 "629") والبيهقي في الدلائل (6/167) وعبدالغني المقدسي في الترغيب في الدعاء (61) من طريق أحمد بن شبيب بن سعيد عن أبيه عن روح بن القاسم.
ولم يذكر أحدٌ منهم القصةَ التي أوردها ابنُ وهب في روايته، إلا عبدالغني المقدسي، فقد ذكر هذه القصة بتمامها.

وأخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل (6/176) من طريق إسماعيل بن شبيب بن سعيد عن أبيه عن روح بن القاسم.
كلاهما (هشام الدستوائي وَ روح بن القاسم) عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن أبي أمامة عن عمِّه عثمان به.
وقد رجح أبو زرعة الرازي الوجه الأول عن أبي جعفر، وخالفه ابنُ أبي حاتم فرجح الوجه الثاني لاتفاق هشامٍ وروح بن القاسم عليه (العلل 2/495 "2064").
وهذا هو اختيار علي بن المديني فيما نقله عنه الطبراني في الدعاء (2/1290).

والذي يبدو أن كلا الوجهين صحيحٌ عن أبي جعفر، لمكانة رواتهما.
وصحح الحديثَ بالوجه الأول الترمذيُّ وابنُ خزيمة، وصححه بالوجه الثاني الطبرانيُّ (المعجم الصغير 1/306 "508" ) والبيهقي كما في الدلائل (6/176) وصححه بالوجهين الحاكم.
وحكم بصحة الحديث أيضاً الألبانيُّ (صحيح الجامع "1279" والتوسل ص74 ) ومقبل الوادعي (الشفاعة ص188 و190). 


*فائدة:*نفى الترمذيُّ أن يكون أبو جعفر المذكور في الإسناد هو الخطمي، والصواب أنه هو، كما جاء صريحاً في بعض طرق الحديث، ونصَّ على ذلك عددٌ من العلماء.
*


فائدةٌ أخرى:*لهذا الحديث وجهان شاذان، أحببتُ الإشارة إليهما :
*أولهما/*ما رواه عَون بن عمارة عن روح بن القاسم عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر.
أخرجه الطبراني في الدعاء (2/1290) من طريق الحسين بن إسحاق عن عون بن عمارة.
وروى الحاكم في المستدرك (1/526) وابن حبان في المجروحين (2/197) من طريق عون بن عمارة عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر عن أبي أمامة بن سهل عن عمه عثمان بن حُنيف؛ فوافق الطريقَ المشهورة عن روح.
قال الطبراني: (وَهِمَ عَون في هذا الحديث وهماً فاحشاً) قاله في الدعاء، ونحوه في المعجم الصغير (1/306).
ولا يمكن أن يقال: إن الوهم وقع ممن دون عون بن عمارة؛ بدليل أنه رُوي عنه على أحد الوجهين الثابتين؛ كما عند الحاكم وابن حبان في المجروحين! 
أقول: لا يمكن أن يُقال ذلك، لأنَّ الراويَ عن عون عند الطبراني هو الحسين بن إسحاق وهو صدوق، وعون ضَعْفُه ظاهرٌ، فتحميله الخطأ والاضطراب أولى. 
*ثانيهما/*ما رواه إدريس العطار عن عثمان بن عمر عن شعبـة بن الحجاج عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن أبي أُمامـة عن عمِّه عثمان بن حُنيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (2/8311) وعنه أبو نعيم في المعرفة (4/1958) عن إدريس بن جعفر العطار به. 
وهذا الوجه منكر، لتفرُّد العطار به، ومخالفته الطريقَ الصحيحة عن عثمان بن عمر. 
وإدريس متروك الحديث.



وبعد إتمام الكلام على أسانيد هذا الحديث، أنتقلُ إلى الكلام على متنه، فأقول:
جاءت روايتان شاذتان في متن هذا الحديث، أحببتُ التنبيهَ عليهما:

الرواية الأولى/ذِكْرُ قصةِ الرجل الذي أتى إلى عثمان بن عفان  في حاجةٍ له، وقد سبقت الإشارةُ إليها. 
وهذه القصة مدارُها على شبيب بن سعيد عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر عن أبي أمامة عن عثمان بن حنيف .
وقد رواها عن شبيب (عبدُالله بن وهب) في عامة المصادر التي خرَّجتْ الحديثَ من طريقه.
كما رواها عنه ابنُه (أحمدُ بن شَبيب) عند عبدالغني المقدسي في الترغيب في الدعاء دون بقية المصادر التي خرَّجت الحديث من طريقه. 

وهذه القصةُ شاذةٌ لا تصح؛ لما يلي:
أولاً/ أنَّ مدارَها على شَبيب بن سعيد، ولأهل العلم كلامٌ في روايته، إلا أن الأقربَ صحةُ حديثه إذا حدَّث عنه ابنه أحمد وكان شيخُه في الإسناد يونس بن يزيد. 
نصَّ على هذا ابنُ عدي في الكامل، وهي طريقةُ إخراج البخاري له في الصحيح ؛ كما ذكر ابن حجر.
ثانياً/نصَّ ابنُ عدي على أن عبدَالله بن وهب قد حدَّث عن شبيب بمناكير.
وهذه القصة من رواية عبدالله بن وهب عن شَبيب.
وأما رواية أحمد بن شبيب لها عن أبيه فلم تُذكَر في عامة المصادر إلا عند عبدالغني المقدسي.
ثم إن شيخ شبيب في هذا الإسناد ليس يونس بن يزيد. 
ثالثاً/أن كلَّ مَنْ روى الحديثَ عن أبي جعفر لم يذكر هذه القصة، ومنهم شعبة بن الحجاج وهشام الدستوائي.



الرواية الثانية/زيادة: "وإن كانت حاجةٌ ؛ فافعل مثل ذلك".
وهذه الزيادة رواها ابنُ أبي خيثمة في تاريخه من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن عمارة بن خزيمة عن عثمان بن حُنيف.
ولم يرو هذه الزيادة أحدٌ ممن خرَّج الحديث من طريق حماد سوى ابن أبي خيثمة.
ثم إن شعبة بن الحجاج وهشاماً الدستوائي رويا هذا الحديث عن أبي جعفر الخطمي بدونها.
ومعلومٌ أن حماد بن سلمة وإن كان ثقةً في الأصل، إلا أن له أوهاماً في روايته عن كثير من شيوخه،كما ذكر الإمام مسلم وغيره، بينما هو أثبت الناس في ثابت البناني.


وإنما أحببتُ التنبيه على هاتين الروايتين، لأنه قد يُستدل بهما على جواز التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جاهه، وهما روايتان منكرتان. 



بـقي أن يُقــال:
هل في حديث عثمان بن حُنيف رضي الله عنه في قصة الرجل الضرير بلفظها الصحيح حجةٌ لمن رأى التوسلَ بذات النبي  أو جاهه؟ حيثُ إنه قال: " اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجَّه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة".

والجواب: 
كلا، ليس فيها ما يمكن أن يُتمسَّك به في ذلك، لأن الرجلَ إنما أتى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدعوَ له لاليتوسل بذاته أو جاهه، ولو كان قَصَدَ ذلك لما احتاج إلى المجيء الذي يشقُّ على مثله، ولكفاه ذلك التوسلُ وهو قاعدٌ في بيته!
ولذا قال: "ادعُ الله أن يعافيني" وهذا دليلٌ صريح على التوسل المشروع بدعاء الرجل الصالح.
وكذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن شئتَ دعوتُ، وإن شئت صبرتَ ؛ فهو خيرٌ لك" فقال الرجل: "بل ادعُه".
وقد ذكر أهل العلم هذا الحديثَ ضمن معجزاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث أجاب اللهُ دعاءَه، وعاد بصرُ هذا الرجل الضرير.
قال ابن تيميَّة: (وهذا الحديث ذكره العلماءُ في معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعائه المستجاب، وما أظهر الله ببركة دعائه من الخوارق والإبراء من العاهات، فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ببركة دعائه لهذا الأعمى أعاد الله عليه بصره).
قاعدةٌ جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ص201

ثم إن في الحديث نوعاً آخر من أنواع التوسل المشروع، وهو ما أرشد إليه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك الرجل من التوسل إلى الله بالأعمال الصالحة من إحسانٍ للوضوء ثم صلاةِ ركعتين ثم سؤالِ الله تعالى، وهذا توسلٌ مشروع. 
يُنظر/ الواسطة بين الله وخلقه عند أهل السنة ومخالفيهم للدكتور المرابط بن محمد يسلم الشنقيطي ص571- . 

وأنواع وأحكام التوسل المشروع والممنوع لعبدالله بن عبدالحميد الأثري ص181-. 
والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلَّم على نبيِّنا محمدٍ وآله وصحبه.

أبو محمد، عبدالله بن جابر الحمادي.

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

نظرات في حديث توسل الضرير [ رد على القبورية ]. 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كثير ما يتشدق اهل البدع بإستحلال التوسل بالذوات إستناداً بحديث الضرير . وكأنهم غفلوا أو تغافلوا عن استقرآء الحديث , وتفهم أحكامة .
ولذلك أحببت أن أعرج لإضاح المغزى من ذلك الحديث . 
أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يوفقني بإيضاح ما غفل عنه عباد القبور .

نص الحديث :

مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ج4/ص138

17279 حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا عثمان بن عمر انا شعبة عن أبي جعفر قال سمعت عمارة بن خزيمة يحدث عن عثمان بن حنيف ان رجلا ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ادع الله ان يعافيني قال ان شئت دعوت لك وان شئت أخرت ذاك فهو خير فقال ادعه فأمره ان يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه فيصلي ركعتين ويدعو بهذا الدعاء اللهم اني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة يا محمد اني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه فتقضى لي اللهم شفعه في
نظرات في حديث الضرير .
أعلم هداك الله أنه اذا كان الثابت توسلهم [ أي الصحابة ] بدعاء النبي حين كان حياً وتوقفهم عن التوسل بدعاء غيره من بعده : فلا يعود ثم حاجة الى تقدير مضاف لأن معنى التوسل والإستشفاع في عرف الصحابة ولسانهم هو التوسل بالدعاء لا بالذات ولا بالجاه , ومن كان عنده ما يثبت توسلهم بالذات فليأتنا به .

*ان النبي هو الذي تعلمنا منه هذه الإضافة حين قال : " إنما ينصر الله هذه الأمة بضعيفها : بدعوتهم وصلاتهم وإخلاصهم " (رواه البخاري 2896)

وعلمنا أن الدعاء هو المقصود حين قال له " إن شئت دعوت لك " فقال الرجل " بل أدعه " ولكن المصرين على التوسل بالذوات لا يعلمون وإنما يتجاهلون .

وتوسل الأعمى بدعاء النبي هو أمر مشروع لتوافر الأدلة عليه ولا بد من الوقوف في قصة الأعمى على فوائد مهمة : 

1-أن الأعمى ذهب الى النبي ليطلب منه الدعاء ولو كان التوسل بالذوات مشروعاً لم يكن ثمة حاجة للذهاب اليه إذا كان يكفيه أن يتوسل به من غير أن يذهب اليه . فيقول " اللهم إني أسالك بنبيك " لكنه ذهب وطلب منه أن يدعوا له .

2-أن النبي وعده بالدعاء له فقال " إن شئت دعوت لك " فألح عليه الأعمى بالدعاء قائلاً " بل أدعه " وهذا وعد من الرسول بالدعاء للأعمى , علقه على مشيئته , وقد شاء الأعمى بقوله " بل أدعه " ويقتضي أنه دعا له , وهو خير من أوفى بما وعد , ويؤكد ذلك أيضاً قول الأعمى في دعائه الذي علمه الرسول أن يدعوا به " اللهم فشفعه في " أي اقبل دعاءه في . والشفاعة معناها دعاء كما قال في لسان العرب " الشفاعة كلام شفيع للملك في حاجة يسألها لغيره . والشافع : الطالب لغيره , يتشفع به الى المطلوب يقال تشفعت بفلان الى فلان " . وبهذا يثبت الأمر كان يدور على دعائه لا ذاته أو جاهه .

3- أن النبي أمره أن يتقرب إلى الله بعدة وسائل منها التوسل إليه بالعمل الصالح وهو " احسان الوضوء " " وإتيان ركعتين " يدعوا اللله عقبهما أن يستجيب دعاءه في أن يقبل دعاء النبي له وهذا هو معنى قوله " وشفعني فيه " أي أدعوك أن تتقبل دعاء النبي لي .

4-وهذه العبارة لا يفقهها المبتدع بل لا يريدون أن يفقهوها لأنها تنسف بنيانهم من القواعد وتكشف وتكشف أن التوسل كان بدعاء النبي وبالعمل الصالح لا بذات النبي فإن شفاعة النبي للأعمى مفهومه عندهم ولكن معنى شفاعة الأعمى لنبي كما قال " وشفعني فيه " ؟ علماً بأن معنى الشفاعة في اللغة : الدعاء . إن معناها " اللهم اقبل دعائي في استجابة دعاء نبيك لي . ولا يمكن لأحد بعد موت الرسول أن يقول : "ة اللهم اقبل شفاعته في " فهذا مذهب باطل لا يزعم أحد أن دعاء النبي حصل له وهو في قبره .

5-فاللغة والشرع يشهدان بصحة ذلك . ولكن ماذا نفعل في أناس تجنوا على اللغة والشرع ؟
ولنتأمل هذين الحديثين فعن أنس وعائشة عن النبي قال : " ما من ميت يصلي عليه أمة من المسلمين يبلغون مئة كلهم يشفعون له إلا شفعوا فيه " وفي رواية ابن عباس " ما من مسلم يموت فيقوم على جنازته أربعون رجلاً لا يشركون بالله شيئاً إلا شفعهم الله فيه " فمعنى شفعهم اللله فيه أي قبل دعاءهم له . فيصير معنى " شفعني فيه " أي اقبل دعائي بأن تستجيب دعاءه .

6- أن علماء الحديث كالبيهقي ذكروا هذه الحادثة ضمن معجزات الرسول وهو سر في حصول هذه المعجزة التي لم نسمع بعد موته مثلها بين الصحابة ولا بعدهم الى يومنا هذا . السر هو دعاء النبي .

7-أن الصحابة من أصيبوا بالعمى بعد موته كابن عباس وابن عمر , ولم يعهد أنهم استعملوا هذ الدعاء , بل تركوا التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته وتوسلوا بدعاء العباس وغيره . وليس ثمة تفسير لذلك إلا افتقاد شرط دعاء النبي وإلا فجاهه عند الله عظيم حيا أو ميتا . هكذا فهم الصحابة التوسل : تركوا التوسل به اجماعاً كما في قصة عمر يوم أجدبوا وسألوا الله بدعاء عمه العباس . فالثابت المروي عن جماعتهم في ترك التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته أصح سنداً مما نقل نقل عن فعل أحد أفرادهم مما يعارض ذلك .

وكل هذه المعاني التي ذكرت دالة على وجود شفاعة بذلك . وهو دعاؤه عليه السلام له أن يكشف عاهته , وليس ذلك بمحظور , غاية الأمر أنه توسل من غير دعاء بل هو نداء , والدعاء أخص من النداء , إذ هو نداء عبادة شامله للسؤال بما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله تعالى وإنما المحظور السؤال بالذوات لا مطلقاً بل بمعنى أنهم وسائل إلى الله سبحانه بذواتهم , وأما كونهم وسائل بدعائهم فغير محظور , وإذا إعتقد أنهم وسائل إلى الله بذواتهم فسأل منهم الشفاعة للتقريب إليهم فذلك عين ما كان عليه المشركون الأولون ( جلاء العينين 455)

8-أن قوله " يا محمد اني توجهت بك الى ربي " أي أتوجه بدعائك الذي وعدتني به حين قلت " إن شئت دعوت لك ". وهذا ما فعله الرجل فإنه توجه الى النبي وطلب منه أ يدعو له .

9-فهو يُشهد الله أنه توجه الى نبيه ليسأله اللله له وكأنه يقدم هذه الشهادة بين يدي سؤاله ربه ومثل هذا كثير في الدعاء كقوله تعالى " ربنا اننا آمنا فاغفر لنا " وتقديم أصحاب الغار عملهم الصالح بين يدي دعائهم لله .

وهذا التوجه هو حكاية حال , يحكي فيه أنه توجه وذهب الى النبي فطلب منه أن يدعوا ربه . ولم يسأله في غيابه كما يفعل أهل البدع
.10- وهؤلاء يفهمون من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إئت الميضاء " وكأنه معناه عندهم إذهب إلى بيتك . ولم لا تكون الميضاة قريبة منه كما يفهم من سياق الرواية , وليس هناك دليل على أن الأعمى ذهب إلى مكان آخر وصلى ثم دعى بهذا الدعاء ؟!

وبتقدير أن يكون كلامه من بعيد .يكون التوجه خطاباً لحاظر في قلبه وليس استغاثة كما نقول في صلواتنا " السلام عليك يا أيها النبي " وكما يقول أحدنا اليوم ( بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله ) وكما قالت فاطمة حين مات ( وا أبتاه : أجاب رباً دعاه ) . ودليل قوله في نهاية الدعاء "اللهم شفعه في " أي اقبل دعاءه في .

11- فأما التوجهه الذي يفهمه المبتدعة أي التوجه الى النبي الى جهة قبره بعد موته كما علمهم شيوخ طريقتهم ومن ذلك الصوفي محمد الصيادي الرفاعي حين قال "أن من أصابته ضراء فليتوجه نحو قبر الرفاعي ويخطو ثلاث خطوات ويسأل حاجته ( قلادة الجوهر 434) . وهذا من سنن النصارى .

12-أما سنة نبينا فقد كان يستقبل القبلة في دعائه وويسأل الله وحده , ويقول في دعاء الاستفتاح في الصلاة " وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا وما كان من المشركين ان صلاتي ( والدعاء صلاة ) ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين " فالتوجه الى اللله بالدعاء هو ملة الحنيفية , ودعوة الناس والتوجهه الى مقابر الانبياء والأولياء هو ملة الشرك فإن توجه بدعاء النبي وهذا حق وهذا ماحدث حقا فقد توجه الى النبي ليدعوا له فوعده بذلك . ولذلك قال في آخر دعائه " اللهم فشفعه في " أي اقبل دعاءه في .

والجل يحكي ما فعله وليس في صيغة كلامه ما يستدل به على جواز قول المشركين " شيء لله يا رسول الله "وقول المالكي : 
فبالذي خصك بين الورى برتبة عنها العلى تنزل
عجل بإذهاب الذي أشتكي فان توقفت فمن ذا نسأل

والدليل على ذلك أن ننظرماذا قال الأعمى بعد قوله " يا محمد "؟
هل قال أغثني أعد بصري ؟
نعم , لقد قال ( يا محمد ) لكنه لم يسأله , والمبتدعة اذا قالوا ( يا محمد ) يقولون أغثنا أمددنا , تعطف تكرم تحنن علينا بنظرة .......ألخ .

فإن كان سأله بعد قوله : " يا محمد " فقد قامت حجت المبتدعة , وإن كان لم يسأله فقد قامت الحجة عليهم . فالحديث حجة عليهم لا لهم .
وليس كل خطاب لغير حاظر استغاثة به , وإلا فقد خاطب عمر بن الخطاب الحجر الأسود قائلاً "والله إني لأعلم أنك حجر لا تضر ولا تنفع , ولولا إني رأيت رسول الله يقبلك ما قبلتك " رواه البخاري ومسلم .

إضافة مهمة 
مقتبسة من ردي على بعض القبورية نسأل الله السلامة .

إن هذا الأعمى جاء النبي وطلب منه ان يدعو الله ليعافيه من ضره فخيره الرسول بين الدعاء له بالشفاء وبين أن يصبر على ضره وذلك خير له عند الله . ولكن الأعمى أصر على التوسل إلى الله تعالى بدعاء رسول الله له فقال : فادعه فلما رأى النبي إصرار الأعمى على طلب الدعاء منه عندما أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يتوضأ فيحسن الوضوء ثم يدعو : " اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة " 

ولنقف قليلاً عند قوله : ..... وأتوجه إليك بنبيك لنرى من خلاله قوله ماذا يريد وينبغي منه أيقصد ذات النبي أم يريد منه الدعاء إلى الله تعالى بالعافية ؟

لا شك أن الأعمى قدم إلى الرسول من داره من أجل شيء يحرص عليه كل حرص وهو اعادة بصره إليه , وإنه أي الأعمى ليعلم علم اليقين أن رسول الله اذا دعى ربه أن يعافية من الضر ... تقبل الله دعاءه وأذن سبحانه بمعافاته في بصره . وهذا هو الدافع الوحيد الذي دفع بالأعمى للقدوم على الرسول كما أن دليلا آخر يؤكد ذلك وهو أنه لما وصل إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بادره حالا قائلا أدع الله أن يعافيني . اذا فقد تعين من كلام الأعمى مراده من قدومه على الرسول وانه ليريد دعاء الرسول له ... ليعافيه من الضر .

ثم فلننظر إلى اثر هذا الطلب اي الاعمى في نفس رسول الله من حيث حله وحرمته , أو امكانيته أو عدمه .... فمن أجل التثبت من ذلك فلنستعد ما أجابه الرسول : أجابه بقوله " إن شئت دعوت لك , وإن شئت صبرت وهو خير " أي خيره بين أمرين اثنين ..... وتركه في ذلك الى مشيئته فإن شاء دعا له وان شاء صبر على الضر وهذا خير له .

إذا فهم من جواب الرسول له أن توسله بطلب الدعاء إلى الله ان يعافيه طلب صحيح ولا غبار عليه وانه ايضا في مكنه رسول الله تحقيقه له أي بدعائه الله له بأن يعافيه .... انما نبهه إلى شيء خير من ذلك وهو الصبر على ما قدر الله عليه .... لأن الله أعد للصابرين على قدر ه في الآخرة أجرا يفوق عودة بصره إلى الدنيا لكن الأعمى فضل المعافاة وعودة بصره في الدنيا _ ما دام ذلك لا يطعن في دينه بشيء _ على ما سيكون له في الآخرة من ان صبر .... وقال [ فدعه ]. أي اطلب منه الدعاء أن يعافيني .

ترى .... ما كان موقف رسول الله من طلب الأعمى , وبخاصة بعد أن خيره بين أن يدعو له او الصبر على العمى ...؟ لا سيما وبعد أن اختار الأعمى الدعاء على الصبر ..... لا شك أن المجزوم به قطعاً .... أن رول الله إذا وعد وفى .... وقد وعد الأعمى بالدعاء وإنما أراد أن يكون للأعمى عملا ايضا ..... وإن انفع عمل له في هذا الموطن هو دعاؤه الله تعالى بمعافاته من ضره بالإضافة إلى دعاء رسول الله له على أن الرسول لم يترك الأعمى يدعو بما يشاء دون أن يعلمه دعاء معيناص يدعو به ....
فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن الوضوء ..... وهذا عمل صالح ثم يدعوا بهذا الدعاء " اللهم إني أسألك واتوجه اليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة يا محمد إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي لتقضى اللهم شفعه في " وفي رواية الترمذي " وشفعني فيه "

وهذا هو الدعاء الذي علمه رسول الله للأعمى فذهب وتوضا وأحسن الوضوء ثم دعا بهذا الدعاء ... كما علمه إياه رسول الله .

وبينما كان الأعمى يتوضأ ويحسن الوضوء دعا له الرسول وشفع له عند الله : أن يعيد له بصره . كما وعده .

ولعل لزميلة تسأل : من أين علمت يا فهاد ان الرسول قد دعا له ...؟ بينما الحديث خلو من هذا العلم ..... ولم يقل دعا له رسول الله 
أجيب : نعم أن الحديث لم يخبر نصاص بأن رسول الله قد دعا له . 
ولكن هذ مفهوم ولا شك , من الحديث نفسه .

1- إن الرسول قد وعده بالدعاء ووعده حق وصدق .
2- قول الأعمى في آخر الدعاء : اللهم شفعه في . أي يدعو الله تعالى ان يتقبل شفاعة رسوله فيه فلولا أن يكون قد شفع فيه لما دعا الأعمى أن يتقبل شفاعة عليه السلام فلا بد إذا من أن رسول الله دعا له وشفع له عند الله تعالى أن يرد عليه البصر وإلا فأي شفاعة يدعو الأعمى أن يتقبلها الله ... وممن ...؟ 
3- وفي رواية الترمذي " وشفعني فيه " أي وأقبل شفاعتي بقبولك شفاعة رسول الله في . أي كمن يقول آمين عندما ينتهي الإمام من قراءة الفاتحة أي استجيب دعاء الغمام فينا بقول : { إهدنا الصراط المستقيم }.


وكذلك الأعمى يقول : شفعني في قبول شفاعة رسول الله في ..... فإذا كان رسول الله لكم يدع له فكيف يقول : شفعني في قبول شفاعته رسول الله في لأن الهاء من قوله " شفعني فيه " ضمير متصل تقديره هو عائد على الرسول .

كل هذا يدل دلاتة قاطعة جازمة على أن الرسول قد دعا للأعمى وشفع فيه عند الله أن يرد بصره وهو على كل شيء قدير .
__________________

أَحْسَائِي مِنْ الكُوُتْ,( أَطْلالْ الأَشَاعِرَة والصُوفِية). 

فَهَّادْ بِنْ عَبْدُ اللهِ السَلَفِيْ

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

حديث الضريريستدل الصوفية لجواز التوسل والطلب المدد من الأموات ، بحديث رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (9ـ30): حدثنا طاهر بن عيسى بن قيرس المصري المقرىء ثنا أصبغ بن الفرج ثنا ابن وهب عن أبي سعيد المكي عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر الخطمي المدني (عمير بن يزيد) عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عمه عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه في حاجة له ، فكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه ولا ينظر في حاجته فلقي ابن حنيف فشكى ذلك إليه ، فقال له عثمان بن حنيف: ائت الميضأة فتوضأ ثم ائت المسجد فصلى فيه ركعتين ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الرحمة ، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي فتقضي لي حاجتي. وتذكر حاجتك ، ورح حتى أروح معك ، فانطلق الرجل فصنع ما قال له ثم أتى باب عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ، فجاء البواب حتى أخذ بيده فأدخله على عثمان بن عفان ، فأجلسه معه على الطنفسة فقال: حاجتك.؟ فذكر حاجته وقضاها له ، ثم قال له: ما ذكرتُ حاجتك حتى كان الساعة ، وقال: ما كانت لك من حاجة فأذكرها ، ثم إن الرجل خرج من عنده فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فقال له: جزاك الله خيراً ، ما كان ينظر في حاجتي ولا يلتفت إلي حتى كلمته فيَّ ، فقال عثمان بن حنيف: والله ما كلمته ، ولكني شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأتاه ضرير فشكى إليه ذهاب بصره ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فتصبر.؟ فقال: يا رسول الله ليس لي قائد ، وقد شق علي. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ائت الميضأة فتوضأ ، ثم صل ركعتين ، ثم أدع بهذه الدعوات)) قال ابن حنيف: فوالله ما تفرقنا وطال بنا الحديث حتى دخل علينا الرجل كأنه لم يكن به ضر قط.
وروى الطبراني: حدثنا إدريس بن جعفر العطار ثنا عثمان بن عمر بن فارس ثنا شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عمه عثمان ‏بن حنيف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، نحوه.‏ اهـ المعجم الكبير (9ـ30)
علماً أن الطبراني عندما روى الحديث من الطريق الأول في "المعجم الصغير" قال: لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو ‏سعيد المكي وهو ثقة. وهو الذي يحدث عن بن أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي. وقد روى هذا الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي واسمه ‏عمير بن يزيد وهو ثقة. تفرد به عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة. والحديث صحيح. 
وروى هذا الحديث عون بن عمارة عن روح بن القاسم عن محمد بن ‏المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه. وَهِمَ فيه عون بن عمارة. والصواب حديث شبيب بن سعيد. اهـ المعجم الصغير (1ـ306)          
في الإسناد الأول: 
طاهر بن عيسى بن قيرس المصري المقرىء ، وهو مجهول لا يعرف بالعدالة، ذكره الذهبي ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا، فهو مجهول الحال، لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره.
وأبو سعيد المكي هو شبيب بن ‏سعيد ، قال الذهبي عنه في كتابه "ميزان الاعتدال" (3ـ361): صدوقٌ يُغرِب. 
وقال ابن عدي عنه في كتابه "الكامل في الضعفاء" (4ـ31): يُحَدّث عنه ابن وهب ‏بالمناكير. ثم قال ابن عدي: ولعل شبيب بمصر في تجارته إليها كتب عنه ابن وهب من حفظه، فيغلط ويهِم. وأرجو أن لا يتعمد ‏شبيب هذا الكذب. وكانت رواية ابنه عنه من كتابه لا من حفظه، فإنه سيئ الحفظ. 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه "تقريب التهذيب" (1ـ263): لا بأس بحديثه ‏من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب.‏ 
وفي الإسناد الثاني:
إدريس بن جعفر العطار، ضعيف متهمٌ بالكذب. قال عنه الدراقطني (كما في ‏سؤالات الحاكم صفحة: 106): متروك! وذكر له الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (1ـ317)، حديثاً وَضَعَه. وتبعه على ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (1ـ332).‏
وفي الإسناد الثالث:
عون بن عمارة،. ذكره ابن حبان في المجروحين ‏‏(2ـ197) ثم ذكر له هذا الحديث. وقد تقدم تصريح الطبراني أن عون وهم في رواية هذا الحديث.‏
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في كتابه "التوسل": أخرج أحمد وغيره بسند صحيح عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني. قال: ((إن شئت دعوت لك، وإن شئت أخّرتُ ذاك، فهو خير))، (وفي رواية: ((وإن شئتَ صبرتَ فهو خير لك)))، فقال: ادعهُ. فأمره أن يتوضأ، فيحسن وضوءه، فيصلي ركعتين، ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: اللهم إني أسألك، وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني توجهتُ بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه، فتقضى لي، اللهم فشفّعه فيَّ ]وشفّعني فيه[. قال: ففعل الرجل فبرأ.
يرى المخالفون: أن هذا الحديث يدل على جواز التوسل في الدعاء بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو غيره من الصالحين، إذ فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علم الأعمى أن يتوسل به في دعائه، وقد فعل الأعمى ذلك فعاد بصيراً.
وأما نحن فنرى أن هذا الحديث لا حجة لهم فيه على التوسل المختلف فيه، وهو التوسل بالذات، بل هو دليل آخر على النوع الثالث من أنواع التوسل المشروع الذي أسلفناه، لأن توسل الأعمى إنما كان بدعائه. والأدلة على ما نقول من الحديث نفسه كثيرة، وأهمها:
أولاً: أن الأعمى إنما جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدعو له، وذلك قوله: (أدعُ الله أن يعافيني) فهو توسل إلى الله تعالى بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنه يعلم أن دعاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم أرجى للقبول عند الله بخلاف دعاء غيره، ولو كان قصد الأعمى التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جاهه أو حقه لما كان ثمة حاجة به إلى أن يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويطلب منه الدعاء له، بل كان يقعد في بيته، ويدعو ربه بأن يقول مثلاً:
(اللهم إني أسألك بجاه نبيك ومنـزلته عندك أن يشفيني، وتجعلني بصيراً). ولكنه لم يفعل، لماذا؟ لأنه عربي يفهم معنى التوسل في لغة العرب حق الفهم، ويعرف أنه ليس كلمة يقولها صاحب الحاجة، يذكر فيها اسم الموسَّل به، بل لابد أن يشتمل على المجيء إلى من يعتقد فيه الصلاح والعلم بالكتاب والسنة، وطلب الدعاء منه له.
ثانياً: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعده بالدعاء مع نصحه له ببيان ما هو الأفضل له، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
((إن شئت دعوتُ، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك)). وهذا الأمر الثاني هو ما أشار إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى أنه قال: ((إذا ابتليتُ عبدي بحبيبتيه – أي عينيه – فصبر، عوضته منهما الجنة)).
ثالثاً: إصرار الأعمى على الدعاء وهو قوله: (فادع) فهذا يقتضي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا له، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خير من وفى بما وعد، وقد وعده بالدعاء له إن شاء كما سبق، فقد شاء الدعاء وأصر عليه، فإذن لا بد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا له، فثبت المراد، وقد وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأعمى بدافع من رحمته، وبحرص منه أن يستجيب الله تعالى دعاءه فيه، وجهه إلى النوع الثاني من التوسل المشروع، وهو التوسل بالعمل الصالح، ليجمع له الخير من أطرافه، فأمره أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين ثم يدعو لنفسه وهذه الأعمال طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالى يقدمها بين يدي دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له، وهي تدخل في قوله تعالى: {وابتغوا إليه الوسيلة} كما سبق.
وهكذا فلم يكتف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه للأعمى الذي وعده به، بل شغله بأعمال فيها طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالى وقربة إليه، ليكون الأمر مكتملاً من جميع نواحيه، وأقرب إلى القبول والرضا من الله سبحانه وتعالى، وعلى هذا، فالحادثة كلها تدور حول الدعاء – كما هو ظاهر – وليس فيها ذكر شيء مما يزعمون.
وقد غفل عن هذا الشيخ الغماري أو تغافل، فقال في "المصباح" (24): (((وإن شئتَ دعوتُ)). أي وإن شئت علمتك دعاء تدعو به، ولقنتك إياه، وهذا التأويل واجب ليتفق أول الحديث مع آخره).
قلت: هذا التأويل باطل لوجوه كثيرة منها: أن الأعمى إنما طلب منه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو له ، لا أن يعلمه دعاء، فإذا كان قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم له: ((وإن شئت دعوت)) جواباً على طلبه تعين أنه الدعاء له، ولابد، وهذا المعنى هو الذي يتفق مع آخر الحديث، ولذلك رأينا الغماري لم يتعرض لتفسير قوله في آخره: ((اللهم فشفعه في، وشفعني فيه)) لأنه صريح في أن التوسل كان بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما بيناه فيما سلف.
ثم قال: (ثم لو سلمنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا للضرير فذلك لا يمنع من تعميم الحديث في غيره).     
قلت: وهذه مغالطة مكشوفة، لأنه لا أحد ينكر تعميم الحديث في غير الأعمى في حالة دعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لغيره، ولكن لما كان الدعاء منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد انتقاله إلى الرفيق الأعلى غير معلوم بالنسبة للمتوسلين في شتى الحوائج والرغبات، وكانوا هم أنفسهم لا يتوسلون بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته، لذلك اختلف الحكم، وكان هذا التسليم من الغماري حجة عليه.
رابعاً: أن في الدعاء الذي علمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه أن يقول: ((اللهم فشفعه في)) وهذا يستحيل حمله على التوسل بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو جاهه، أو حقه، إذ أن المعنى: اللهم اقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم في، أي اقبل دعائه في أن ترد عليَّ بصري، والشفاعة لغة الدعاء، وهو المراد بالشفاعة الثابتة له صلى الله عليه وسلم ولغيره من الأنبياء والصالحين يوم القيامة، وهذا يبين أن الشفاعة أخص من الدعاء، إذ لا تكون إلا إذا كان هناك اثنان يطلبان أمراً، فيكون أحدهما شفيعاً للآخر، بخلاف الطالب الواحد الذي لم يشفع غيره، قال في "لسان العرب": (الشفاعة كلام الشفيع للملك في حاجة يسألها لغيره، والشافع الطالب لغيره، يتشفع به إلى المطلوب، يقال بشفعت بفلان إلى فلان، فشفعني فيه).
فثبت بهذا الوجه أيضاً أن توسل الأعمى إنما كان بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بذاته.
خامساً: إن مما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأعمى أن يقوله: ((وشفعني فيه)) أي اقبل شفاعتي، أي دعائي في أن تقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي دعاءه في أن ترد علي بصري. هذا الذي لا يمكن أن يفهم من هذه الجملة سواه.
ولهذا ترى المخالفين يتجاهلونها ولا يتعرضون لها من قريب أو من بعيد، لأنها تنسف بنيانهم من القواعد، وتجتثه من الجذور، وإذا سمعوها رأيتهم ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه.ذلك أن شفاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأعمى مفهومة، ولكن شفاعة الأعمى في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف تكون؟ لا جواب لذلك عندهم البتة. ومما يدل على شعورهم بأن هذه الجملة تبطل تأويلاتهم أنك لا ترى واحداً منهم يستعملها، فيقول في دعائه مثلاً: اللهم شفع فيَّ نبيك، وشفعني فيه.
سادساً: إن هذا الحديث ذكره العلماء في معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعائه المستجاب، وما أظهره الله ببركة دعائه من الخوارق والإبراء من العاهات، فإنه بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا الأعمى أعاد الله عليه بصره، ولذلك رواه المصنفون في "دلائل النبوة" كالبيهقي وغيره، فهذا يدل على أن السر في شفاء الأعمى إنما هو دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ويؤيده كل من دعا به من العميان مخلصاً إليه تعالى، منيباً إليه قد عوفي، بل على الأقل لعوفي واحد منهم، وهذا ما لم يكن ولعله لا يكون أبداً.
كما أنه لو كان السر في شفاء الأعمى أنه توسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقدره وحقه، كما يفهم عامة المتأخرين، لكان من المفروض أن يحصل هذا الشفاء لغيره من العميان الذين يتوسلون بجاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل ويضمون إليه أحياناً جاه جميع الأنبياء المرسلين، وكل الأولياء والشهداء والصالحين، وجاه كل من له جاه عند الله من الملائكة، والإنس والجن أجمعين! ولم نعلم ولا نظن أحداً قد علم حصول مثل هذا خلال القرون الطويلة بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليوم.
إذا تبين للقارىء الكريم ما أوردناه من الوجوه الدالة على أن حديث الأعمى إنما يدور حول التوسل بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه لا علاقة له بالتوسل بالذات، فحينئذ يتبين له أن قول الأعمى في دعائه: (اللهم إني أسألك، وأتوسل إليك بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) إنما المراد به: أتوسل إليك بدعاء نبيك، أي على حذف المضاف، وهذا أمر معروف في اللغة، كقوله تعالى: {واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها، والعير التي اقبلنا فيها} أي أهل القرية وأصحاب العير. ونحن والمخالفون متفقون على ذلك، أي على تقدير مضاف محذوف، وهو مثل ما رأينا في دعاء عمر وتوسله بالعباس، فإما أن يكون التقدير: إني أتوجه إليك بـ (جاه) نبيك، ويا محمد إني توجهت 
بـ (ذات) ك أو (مكانت) ك إلى ربي كما يزعمون، وإما أن يكون التقدير: إني أتوجه إليك 
بـ (دعاء) نبيك، ويا محمد إني توجهت بـ (دعاء) ك إلى ربي كما هو قولنا. ولا بد لترجيح احد التقديرين من دليل يدل عليه. فأما تقديرهم (بجاهه) فليس لهم عليه دليل لا من هذه الحديث ولا من غيره، إذ ليس في سياق الكلام ولا سباقه تصريح أو إشارة لذكر الجاه أو 
ما يدل عليه إطلاقاً، كما أنه ليس عندهم شيء من القرآن أو من السنة أو من فعل الصحابة يدل على التوسل بالجاه، فيبقى تقديرهم من غير مرجح، فسقط من الاعتبار، والحمد لله.
أما تقديرنا فتقوم عليه أدلة كثيرة، تقدمت في الوجوه السابقة.
وثمة أمر آخر جدير بالذكر، وهو أنه لو حمل حديث الضرير على ظاهره، وهو التوسل بالذات لكان معطلاً لقوله فيما بعد: (اللهم فشفعه في، وشفعني فيه) وهذا لا يجوز كما 
لا يخفى، فوجب التوفيق بين هذه الجملة والتي قبلها. وليس ذلك إلا على ما حملناه من أن التوسل كان بالدعاء، فثبت المراد، وبطل الاستدلال به على التوسل بالذات، والحمد لله.
على أنني أقول: لو صح أن الأعمى إنما توسل بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيكون حكماً خاصاً به صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يشاركه فيه غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين، وإلحاقهم به مما لا يقبله النظر الصحيح، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سيدهم وأفضلهم جميعاً، فيمكن أن يكون هذا مما خصه الله به عليهم ككثير مما صح به الخبر، وباب الخصوصيات لا تدخل فيه القياسات، فمن رأى أن توسل الأعمى كان بذاته لله، فعليه أن يقف عنده، ولا يزيد عليه كما نقل عن الإمام أحمد والشيخ العز بن عبد السلام رحمهما الله تعالى. هذا هو الذي يقتضيه البحث العلمي مع الإنصاف، والله الموفق للصواب.
تنبيه:
واعلم انه وقع في بعض الطرق الأخرى لحديث الضرير السابق زيادتان لا بد من بيان شذوذهما وضعفهما، حتى يكون القارىء على بينة من أمرهما، فلا يغتر بقول من احتج بهما على خلاف الحق والصواب.
الزيادة الأولى:
زيادة حماد بن سلمة قال: حدثنا أبو جعفر الخطمي.. فساق إسناده مثل رواية شعبة، وكذلك المتن إلا أنه اختصره بعض الشيء، وزاد في آخره بعد قوله: وشفع نبيي في رد بصري: ((وإن كانت حاجة فافعل مثل ذلك)) رواه أبو بكر بن أبي خيثمة في تاريخه، فقال: حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم: حدثنا حماد بن سلمه به.
وقد أعلَّ هذه الزيادة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "القاعدة الجليلة" (ص102) بتفرد حماد بن سلمة بها، ومخالفته لرواية شعبة، وهو أجلّ من روى هذا الحديث وهذا إعلال يتفق مع القواعد الحديثية، ولا يخالفها البتة، وقول الغماري في "المصباح" (ص30) بأن حماداً ثقة من رجال الصحيح، وزيادة الثقة مقبولة، غفلة منه أو تغافل عما تقرر في المصطلح، أن القبول مشروط بما إذا لم يخالف الراوي من هو أوثق منه، قال الحافظ في "نخبة الفكر": (والزيادة مقبولة ما لم تقع منافية لمن هو أوثق، فإن خولف بأرجح، فالراجح المحفوظ، ومقابله الشاذ).
قلت: وهذا الشرط مفقود هنا، فإن حماد بن سلمة، وإن كان من رجال مسلم، فهو 
بلا شك دون شعبة في الحفظ، ويتبين لك ذلك بمراجعة ترجمة الرجلين في كتب القوم، فالأول أورده الذهبي في "الميزان" وهو إنما يورد فيه من تُكُلَّم فيه، ووصفه بأنه (ثقة له أوهام) بينما 
لم يورد فيه شعبة مطلقاً، ويظهر لك الفرق بينهما بالتأمل في ترجمة الحافظ لهما، فقد قال في "التقريب": (حماد بن سلمة ثقة عابد أثبت الناس في ثابت، وتغير حفظه بآخره) ثم قال: (شعبة بن الحجاج ثقة حافظ متقن، كان الثوري يقول: هو أمير المؤمنين في الحديث، وهو أول من فتش بالعراق عن الرجال، وذب عن السنة، وكان عابداً).
قلت: إذا تبين لك هذا عرفت أن مخالفة حماد لشعبة في هذا الحديث وزيادته عليه تلك الزيادة غير مقبولة، لأنها منافية لمن هو أوثق منه فهي زيادة شاذة كما يشير إليه كلام الحافظ السابق في "النخبة" ولعل حماداً روى هذا الحديث حين تغير حفظه، فوقع في الخطأ، وكأن الإمام أحمد أشار إلى شذوذ هذه الزيادة، فإنه أخرج الحديث من طريق مؤمَّل (وهو ابن اسماعيل) عن حماد – عقب رواية شعبة المتقدمة – إلا أنه لم يسق لفظ الحديث، بل أحال به على لفظ حديث شعبة، فقال: (فذكر الحديث) ويحتمل أن الزيادة لم تقع في رواية مؤمل عن حماد، لذلك لم يشر إليها الإمام أحمد كما هي عادة الحفاظ إذا أحالوا في رواية على أخرى بينوا ما في الرواية المحالة من الزيادة على الأولى.
وخلاصة القول: إن الزيادة لا تصح لشذوذها، ولو صحت لم تكن دليلاً على جواز التوسل بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، لاحتمال أن يكون معنى قوله: ((فافعل مثل ذلك)) يعني من إتيانه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حال حياته، وطلب الدعاء منه والتوسل به، والتوضؤ والصلاة، والدعاء الذي علمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو به. والله أعلم.
الزيادة الثانية: 
قصة الرجل مع عثمان بن عفان، وتوسله به صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى قضى له حاجته، وأخرجها الطبراني في "المعجم الصغير" (ص103-104) وفي "الكبير" (3/2/1/1-2) من طريق عبد الله بن وهب عن شبيب بن سعيد المكي عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر الخطمي المدني عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عمه عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه في حاجة له، فكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه، ولا ينظر في حاجته فلقي عثمان بن حنيف، فشكا ذلك إليه، فقال له عثمان: إئت الميضأة، فتوضأ، ثم ائت المسجد، فصل فيه ركعتين، ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربك عز وجل، فقضي لي حاجتي، وتذكر حاجتك، ورح إليَّ حتى أروح معك، فانطلق الرجل فصنع ما قال، ثم أتى باب عثمان رضي الله عنه  فجاء البواب حتى أخذ بيده، فأدخله عليه، فأجلسه معه على الطنفسة، وقال: حاجتك؟ فذكر حاجته، فقضاها له، ثم قال له: ما ذكرت حاجتك حتى كانت هذه الساعة، وقال: ما كانت لك من حاجة فأتنا، ثم إن الرجل خرج من عنده، فلقي عثمان بن حنيف، فقال له: جزاك الله خيراً، ما كان ينظر في حاجتي، ولا يلتفت إلي حتى كلمته في، فقال عثمان بن حنيف: والله ما كلمته، ولكن شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتاه ضرير، فشكا إليه ذهاب بصره، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فتصبر، فقال: يا رسول الله إنه ليس لي قائد، وقد شق علي، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ائت الميضأة، فتوضأ ثم صلي ركعتين، ثم ادعُ بهذه الدعوات)) قال عثمان بن حنيف: فوالله ما تفرقنا، وطال بنا الحديث حتى دخل علينا الرجل كأنه لم يكن به ضر قط. قال الطبراني: (لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو سعيد المكي وهو ثقة، وهو الذي يحدث عنه أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي، وقد روى هذا الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي – واسمه عمير بن يزيد – وهو ثقة تفرد به عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة، والحديث صحيح).
قلت: لا شك في صحة الحديث، وإنما البحث الآن في هذه القصة التي تفرد بها شبيب بن سعيد كما قال الطبراني، وشبيب هذا متكلم فيه، وخاصة في رواية ابن وهب عنه، لكن تابعه عنه إسماعيل وأحمد ابنا شبيب بن سعيد هذا، أما إسماعيل فلا أعرفه، ولم أجد من ذكره، ولقد أغفلوه حتى لم يذكروه في الرواة عن أبيه، بخلاف أخيه أحمد فإنه صدوق، وأما أبوه شبيب فملخص كلامهم فيه: أنه ثقة في حفظه ضعف، إلا في رواية ابنه أحمد هذا عنه عن يونس خاصة فهو حجة، فقال الذهبي في "الميزان": (صدوق يغرب، ذكره ابن عدي في "كامله" فقال..له نسخة عن يونس بن يزيد مستقيمة، حدث عنه ابن وهب بمناكير، قال ابن المديني: كان يختلف في تجارة إلى مصر، وكتابه صحيح قد كتبته عن ابنه أحمد. قال ابن عدي: كان شبيب لعله يغلط ويهم إذ حدث من حفظه، وأرجو أنه لا يتعمد، فإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد بأحاديث يونس فكأنه يونس آخر. يعني يجوَّد).
فهذا الكلام يفيد أن شبيباً هذا لا بأس بحديثه بشرطين اثنين: الأول: أن يكون من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، والثاني: أن يكون من رواية شبيب عن يونس، والسبب في ذلك أنه كان عنده كتب يونس بن يزيد، كما قال ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل" عن أبيه (2/1/359)، فهو إذا حدث من كتبه هذه أجاد، وإذا حدث من حفظه وهو كما قال ابن عدي، وعلى هذا فقول الحافظ في ترجمته من "التقريب": (لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب) فيه نظر، لأنه أوهم أنه لا بأس بحديثه من رواية أحمد مطلقاً، وليس كذلك، بل هذا مقيد بأن يكون من روايته هو عن يونس لما سبق، ويؤيده أن الحافظ نفسه أشار لهذا القيد، فإنه أورد شبيباً هذا في "من طعن فيه من رجال البخاري" من "مقدمة فتح الباري" (ص133) ثم دفع الطعن عنه – بعد أن ذكر من وثقه وقول ابن عدي فيه – بقوله: (قلت: أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عنه عن يونس أحاديث، ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير يونس، ولا من رواية ابن وهب عنه شيئاً).
فقد أشار رحمه الله بهذا الكلام إلى أن الطعن قائم في شبيب إذا كانت روايته عن غير يونس، ولو من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، وهذا هو الصواب كما بينته آنفاً، وعليه يجب أن يحمل كلامه في "التقريب" توفيقاً بين كلاميه، ورفعاً للتعارض بينهما.
إذا تبين هذا يظهر لك ضعف هذه القصة، وعدم صلاحية الاحتجاج بها. ثم ظهر لي فيها علة أخرى وهي الاختلاف على أحمد فيها، فقد أخرج الحديث ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (ص202) والحاكم (1/526) من ثلاثة طرق عن أحمد بن شبيب بدون القصة، وكذلك رواه عون بن عمارة البصري ثنا روح ابن القاسم به، أخرجه الحاكم، وعون هذا وإن كان ضعيفاًً، فروايته أولى من رواية شبيب، لموافقتها لرواية شعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي.
وخلاصة القول: إن هذه القصة ضعيفة منكرة، لأمور ثلاثة:
ضعف حفظ المتفرد بها، والاختلاف عليه فيها، ومخالفته للثقات الذين لم يذكروها في 
الحديث، وأمر واحد من هذه الأمور كاف لإسقاط هذه القصة، فكيف بها مجتمعة؟
ومن عجائب التعصب واتباع الهوى أن الشيخ الغماري أورد روايات هذه القصة في "المصباح" (ص12و17) من طريق البيهقي في "الدلائل" والطبراني، ثم لم يتكلم عليها مطلقاً لا تصحيحاً ولا تضعيفاً، والسبب واضح، أما التصحيح فغير ممكن صناعة، وأما التضعيف فهو الحق ولكن... ونحو ذلك فعل من لم يوفق في "الإصابة"، فإنهم أوردوا (ص21-22) الحديث بهذه القصة، ثم قالوا: (وهذا الحديث صححه الطبراني في "الصغير" و"الكبير")!
وفي هذا القول على صغره جهالات:
أولاً: أن الطبراني لم يصحح الحديث في "الكبير" بل في "الصغير" فقط، وأنا نقلت الحديث عنه للقارئين مباشرة، لا بالواسطة كما يفعل أولئك، لقصر باعهم في هذا العلم الشريف (ومن ورد البحر استقل السواقيا).
ثانياً: أن الطبراني إنما صحح الحديث فقط دون القصة، بدليل قوله وقد سبق: (قد روى الحديث شعبة...والحديث صحيح) فهذا نص على أنه أراد حديث شعبة، وشعبة لم يرو هذه القصة، فلم يصححها إذن الطبراني، فلا حجة لهم في كلامه.
ثالتاً: أن عثمان بن حنيف لو ثبتت عنه القصة لم يُعَلَّم ذلك الرجل فيها دعاء الضرير بتمامه، فإنه أسقط منه جملة ((اللهم شفعه في وشفعني فيه)) لأنه يفهم بسليقته العربية أن هذا القول يستلزم أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً لذلك الرجل، كما كان داعياً للأعمى، ولما كان هذا منفياً بالنسبة للرجل، لم يذكر هذه الجملة؟ قال شيخ الإسلام (ص104): (ومعلوم أن الواحد بعد موته صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قال: اللهم فشفعه في وشفعني فيه – مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدعُ له – كان هذا كلاماً باطلاً، مع أن عثمان بن حنيف لم يأمره أن يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً، ولا أن يقول: (فشفعه في)، ولم يأمره بالدعاء المأثور على وجهه، وإنما أمره ببعضه، وليس هناك من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفاعة، ولا ما يظن أنه شفاعة، فلو قال بعد موته: (فشفعه في) لكان كلاماً لا معنى له، ولهذا لم يأمر به عثمان، والدعاء المأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر به، والذي أمر به ليس مأثوراً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومثل هذا لا تثبت به شريعة، كسائر ما ينقل عن آحاد الصحابة في حسن العبادات أو الإباحات أو الايجابات أو التحريمات، إذ لم يوافقه غيره من الصحابة عليه، وكان ما يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالفه ولا يوافقه، لم يكن فعله سنة يجب على المسلمين اتباعها، بل غايته أن يكون ذلك مما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، ومما تنازعت فيه الأمة، فيجب رده إلى الله والرسول).
ثم ذكر أمثلة كثيرة مما تفرد به بعض الصحابة، ولم يتبع عليه مثل إدخال ابن عمر الماء في عينيه في الوضوء، ونحو ذلك فراجعه.
ثم قال: وإذا كان في ذلك كذلك، فمعلوم أنه إذا ثبت عن عثمان بن حنيف أو غيره أنه جعل من المشروع المستحب أن يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته من غير أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً له، ولا شافعاً فيه فقد علمنا أن عمر وأكابر الصحابة لم يروا هذا مشروعاً بعد مماته كما كان يشرع في حياته، بل كانوا في الاستسقاء في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوسلون فلما مات لم يتوسلوا به، بل قال عمر في دعائه الصحيح المشهور الثابت باتفاق أهل العلم بمحضر من المهاجرين والأنصار في عام الرمادة المشهور، لما اشتد بهم الجدب حتى حلف عمر: لا يأكل سميناً حتى يخصب الناس، ثم لما استسقى بالناس قال: اللهم إنا كنا إذا أجدبنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا، فتسقينا، وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا. فيسقون. وهذا دعاء أقره عليه جميع الصحابة، ولم ينكره أحد مع شهرته، وهو من أظهر الإجماعات الإقرارية، ودعا بمثله معاوية بن أبي سفيان في خلافته، فلو كان توسلهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد مماته كتوسلهم في حياته لقالوا: كيف نتوسل بمثل العباس ويزيد بن الأسود ونحوهما، ونعدل عن التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أفضل الخلائق، وهو أفضل الوسائل وأعظمها عند الله؟ فلما لم يقل ذلك أحد منهم، وقد علم أنهم في حياته إنما توسلوا بدعائه وشفاعته، وبعد مماته توسلوا بدعاء غيره، وشفاعة غيره، علم أن المشروع عندهم التوسل بدعاء المتوسل به، لا بذاته). 
هذا، وفي القصة جملة إذا تأمل فيها العاقل العارف بفضائل الصحابة وجدها من الأدلة الأخرى على نكارتها وضعفها، وهي أن الخليفة الراشد عثمان رضي الله عنه كان لا ينظر في حاجة ذلك الرجل، ولا يلتفت إليه! فكيف يتفق هذا مع ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الملائكة تستحي من عثمان، ومع ما عرف به رضي الله عنه من رفقه بالناس، وبره بهم، ولينه معهم؟ هذا كله يجعلنا نستبعد وقوع ذلك منه، لأنه ظلم يتنافى مع شمائله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.
منقول من موقع الصوفية

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لك هذه الإضافة أخي زين العابدين

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

قصة عثمان مع الرجل الذي كان يريد منه حاجة 

موجودة في دلائل النبوة للبيهقي من طريق أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه به 

وفي معجم الصحابة لابن قانع رواية المعمري عن ابن وهب عن شبيب به بدون ذكر القصة

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله
الطريقان مذكوران في التخريج من مصادر عدة
واستيعاب مصادر التخريج ليس مقصوداً لذاته، بل للوقوف على طرق زائدة تفيد في الترجيح
على أنَّ الدلائل مذكور في التخريج من الطريق التي ذكرت
وأما ابن قانع فلم أقف عليه

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

لقد قلت في بحثك أن قصة الرجل الذي كان يأتي عثمان موجودة في الترغيب في الدعاء للمقدسي من طريق أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه بخلاف بقية المصادر التي خرجت الحديث

فأفدتك أن هناك مصدراً آخراً

ولم تذكر في بحثك أن ابن وهب روى الحديث عن شبيب بدون ذكر القصة فافدتك بوجود مصدر فيه هذه الرواية بدون ذكر القصة

----------


## الحمادي

فهمت مرادك، وراجعت المصدرين فوجدت فيهما ما ذكرت
شكر الله لك هذه الإفادة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللّهُ خيرًا ونفع بكم يا شيخ عبد اللّه .

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وإياك أخي سليمان 

وبارك الله في الشيخ الحمادي

----------


## الحمادي

وفيكم بارك الله وبكم نفع أخي المفضال؛ كريم الشمائل والخصال (سلمان)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

السلام عليكم إخوتى المشايخ الفضلاء اسمحوا لى أن أخالفكم فى هذه المسألة فحسب بحثى وجدت 

أن قصة عثمان بن حنيف صحيحة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> السلام عليكم إخوتى المشايخ الفضلاء اسمحوا لى أن أخالفكم فى هذه المسألة فحسب بحثى وجدت 
> 
> أن قصة عثمان بن حنيف صحيحة


ليتك تذكر بحثك فتعم الفائدة ...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*أخونا الحمادي قال :
**في قصة الرجل الضرير بلفظها الصحيح 
**فلم يضعفها إلا في بعض ألفاظها .*

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

شكرا لك أخى الفاضل أبو البراء حفظك الله وبارك فيك  سأذكره لكم إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الرد على تعليل الألبانى وتضعيفه للقصة .

لقد أعل الألبانى سند هذه القصة بثلاثة إعلالات باطلة هي : 

الإعلال الأول : أنه ادعى أن أحمد بن شبيب اختلف عليه فى القصة لأن حديث الضرير روي

عنه بدونها .

قلنا : هذا إعلال باطل ومردود لأن القصة والحديث ليسا متلازمين ولأن القصة ليست جزءا

من الحديث وقد رويت بدونه كما روي بدونها , ومردود أيضا لأن يعقوب بن سفيان الذى

روى القصة عن شبيب ثقة حافظ حجة ثبت والنكتة التى ننبهكم عليها هي لو أننا افترضنا جدلا

أن القصة زيادة فى الحديث فهي على الأقل زيادة من ثقة حافظ ثبت مع أننا كما قدمنا نجزم أن 

القصة والحديث لاتلازم بينهما , وإعلال الألبانى مردود أيضا بأن أحمد بن شبيب ثقة محتج به

فى الصحيح وقد تابعه ابن وهب على رواية القصة عن شبيب عند الطبراني وأبى نعيم وهي 

متابعة بينت أن القصة محفوظة عن شبيب  وعلى هذا فرواية يعقوب بن سفيان للقصة عن أحمد 

بن شبيب لامطعن فيه كما لامطعن فى رواية أحمد وابن وهب للقصة عن شبيب .

الإعلال الثاني :

يرى الألبانى أن هنالك ثقات رووا حديث الضرير ولم يذكروا هذه القصة فهي إذن زيادة شاذة

منكرة حسب مايرى الألباني .

قلنا : هذا التصور مردود بما تقدم من عدم التلازم بين القصة وأصل الحديث وعدم اتحاد 

مخرجهما من كل الوجوه , كما أن الألبانى تعسف فى اعتبارها شاذة مادامت زيادة من ثقة ثبت

حافظ .

الإعلال الثالث : الأبانى ادعى لزوم شرطين متلازمين اشترطهما فى صحة حديث شبيب 

أحدهما أن يكون الحديث من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه , وثانيهما أن يكون من روايته هو عن يونس

بن يزيد الأيلى , وهذان الشرطان لم يسبق إليهما الألبانى ـ حسب علمنا ـ وقد صنع لهما خمسة

أسس نعتبرها واهية وهي كالتالي :

الأساس الأول : قول ابن المديني عن شبيب : ( كان يختلف فى تجارة إلى مصر وكتابه 

صحيح ) .

قلنا : هذا الأساس غير مسلم له لأن كلام ابن المدينى عن شبيب لايحتمل ماذهب إليه الألباني

فابن المديني جزم بتوثيق شبيب وجزم بصحة كتابه ولاتعارض بين الإثنين , قال ابن المديني:

( شبيب بن سعيد بصري ثقة كان يختلف فى تجارة إلى مصر وكتابه صحيح قد كتبته عن ابنه

أحمد ) هـ وبناء على هذا الكلام فإن ثقة شبيب على إطلاقها وما قام به الألباني من محاولة

قصرها على الكتاب لاوجه له .

الأساس الثاني : قول أبى حاتم عن شبيب : ( كان عنده كتب يونس بن يزيد ) .

قلنا : هذا الأساس غير مسلم أيضا لأن ابن أبى حاتم لم يطعن فى حفظ شبيب ولافى ثقته وإنما

ذكر أن كتب يونس بن يزيد كانت عنده وقد توارد ابن أبى حاتم مع ابن المديني على توثيقه

فقال ابن أبى حاتم : ( كان عنده كتب يونس بن يزيد , وهو صالح الحديث لابأس به )هـ .

وهذا توثيق جيد من ابن أبى حاتم المعروف بتشدده فى الجرح , كما أن عندنا تحفظا على ماقام

به الألبانى حيث اقتصر على نقل كلام ابن المدينى وابن أبى حاتم فلم يذكر ألفاظ التوثيق وقام

ببناء جرحه المزعوم على ذلك الكلام الناقص . 

*الأساس الثالث : كلام ابن عدي المتقدم فى شبيب , والذى بناه على أساس**الأحاديث التى ذكر أن شبيبا أخطأ فيها , وهذا الكلام مردود لأن ابن عدي إنما**ظن أن شبيبا أخطأ فيها ولم يثبت ذلك عنه , ولأنه ليس من شروط الثقة**أن لايخطئ وهذه أمثلة على ذلك :**ـ يحي بن زكرياء قال عنه ابن معين : ( لاأعلمه أخطأ إلا فى حديث واحد )**قال ابن حجر : ( هذه منزلة عظيمة لهذا الرجل ) .**ـ أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين قال الإمام أحمد فى مدحه والثناء عليه : ( مارأيت**أحفظ من وكيع , وكفاك بعبد الرحمن إتقانا , وما رأيت أشد تثبتا فى الرجال من**يحي , وأبو نعيم أقل الأربعة خطأ ) .**انظر كيف جعل هؤلاء العلماء الخطأ منزلة عظيمة لهؤلاء الحفاظ .**الأساس الرابع : قول الذهبي عن شبيب : ( صدوق يغرب ) .**الرد عليه : الإغراب لاترد به أحاديث الثقات أحرى إذا اقترن بالتوثيق**وهذه أمثلة على ذلك :**ـ زهير بن محمد التميمي قال عنه أبو حاتم : فى حفظه بعض سوء.**وقال عنه ابن عبر البر : ضعيف عند الجميع .**وقال عنه ابن حجر : ( ثقة يغرب ) .**ورغم ماذكروا عنه من سوء الحفظ والإغراب وغيره فإن ذلك لم يمنع أحدا**من أصحاب الكتب الستة من الإحتجاج به , حيث ذكر ابن حجر عن الذهبي**أن الجماعة احنجوا به .**ـ مغيرة بن عبد الرحمن الحزامي ضعفه ابن عدي والنسائي وقال ابن حجر :**" ثقة يغرب "هـ . ومع ذلك فقد اعتمده الجماعة .

الأساس الخامس : قول ابن حجر عن شبيب : ( أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عنه عن يونس أحاديث 

ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير يونس ولامن رواية ابن وهب عنه شيئا ) هـ 

قلنا : مع أن ابن حجر لم يتطرق لجميع مرويات شبيب وإنما اقتصر على ما أخرجه البخاري منها فقد

ظن الألباني أن كلام ابن حجر يتطرق لجميع الأحاديث التى رواها شبيب وأنه يدل على أن حديث شبيب

لايكون صحيحا إلا بشرطين متلازمين أحدهما أن يكون من رواية أحمد بن شبيب عن شبيب , والثاني 

أن يكون من رواية شبيب عن يونس بن يزيد  وهذا الظن نرده بهذه الأمور :

الأمر الأول : أن مافهمه الألباني من كلام ابن حجر باطل لأنه مناف لقول ابن حجر نفسه عن شبيب

: " لابأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه لا من رواية ابن وهب " هـ . فقد أطلق ابن حجر فى 

جودة رواية أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه ولم يقيدها برواية شبيب عن يونس ولاعن غير يونس خلافا لما

توهمه الألباني . 

الأمر الثاني :   أن ما فهمه الألباي من كلام ابن حجر  باطل لوجود أحاديث لاينطبق عليهما الشرطان

اللذان اشترطهما الألباني فهذا حديث صحيح لم يروه أحمد بن شبيب عن شبيب وإنما رواه ابن وهب عن

شبيب وكذلك لم يروه شبيب عن يونس وإنما رواه عن روح بن القاسم وهو الحديث الذى رواه ابن وهب

عن شبيب عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي عقيل عن سابق بن ناجية عن أبى سلام عن خادم النبي صلى

الله عليه وسلم : من قال حين يصبح وحين يمسي رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه

وسلم نبيا كان حقا على الله أن يرضيه يوم القيامة " هـ 

الأمر الثالث : أن كذلك مافهمه الألبانى أيضا من كلام ابن حجر باطل لأن حديث الضرير " الأعمى " 

صحيح بإعتراف الألباني نفسه وليس هو من رواية شبيب عن يونس شأنه فى ذلك شأن هذه القصة

التى رواها أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن روح بن القاسم عن أبى جعفر الخطمي عن أبى أمامة رضي 

الله عنه , ورجال هذا السند احتج بهم البخاري فى صحيحه بإستثناء أبى جعفر الخطمي الذى هو ثقة

عند الجميع كما قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر . 

وعلى العموم ـ حسب ما يقتضيه المقام ـ فإن أقل ما يمكن استنتاجه مما زعمه الألباني من كلام ابن

حجر أن الألباني شديد التعصب ضد شبيب وقد قاده ذلك التعصب الأعمى إلى ترجيح رواية عون بن

عمارة البصري على رواية شبيب فقال : ( إن رواية عون لحديث الضريرعن روح بن القاسم أولى من 

رواية شبيب له عنه لوافقتها لرواية شعبة وحماد بن سلمة ) هـ وهذا الترجيح باطل ومردود بهذه 

الأمور الثلاثة : 

الأمر الأول : أن شبيبا ثقة محتج به فى الصحيح بخلاف عون بن عمارة فإنه منكر الحديث متفق على 

ضعفه ذكره ابن عدي وابن حبان وابن الجوزي والعقيلي والذهبي فى " ضعفائهم " , وقال عنه البخاري

: ( تعرف منه وتنكر )  وقال البزار : " لين الحديث " وقال أبو داود وابن أبى حاتم وابن الجوزي والبيهقي

والهيثمى وابن حجر : " ضعيف " وقال أبو زرعة وأبو حاتم وأبو نعيم والحاكم : " منكر الحديث " وقال

البوصيري : " متفق على ضعفه " . 

الأمر الثاني : أن رواية عون لهذا الحديث مخالفة فى السند والمتن أشد المخالفة لزواية شعبة وحماد

بن سلمة وسائر من روى هذا الحديث , وبيان ذلك هو كالتالي : 

ـ أما مخالفتها فى السند فهي أن الطبراني ذكر فى " كتاب الدعاء " أن عونا روى الحديث عن روح بن

القاسم عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه , ومن المعلوم أن جميع من روى هذا الحديث 

غير عون هذا , رووه عن طريق أبى أمامة وعمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت كلاهما عن عثمان بن حنيف رضي

الله عنه . 

ـ أما مخالفتها فى المتن فهي أن عونا ذكر فى روايته عند الحاكم : أن الأعمى قال للنبي صلى الله عليه

وسلم : " علمنى دعاء أدعو به يرد الله  علي بصري " . وهذه المقولة لم ترد فى شيئ من روايات 

الحديث .

الأمر الثالث : أن الحفاظ رجحوا رواية شبيب على رواية عون , فالطبراني صرح بأن عونا وهم فى هذا

الحديث وهما فاحشا وأن الصواب حديث شبيب , وصرح الحاكم وأقره الذهبي : بأن القول فى هذا 

الحديث قول شبيب وأنه ثقة مأمون , واستشهد ابن حبان برواية عون لهذا الحديث على وهمه 

وخطئه . 


بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*حديث الأعمى الذي يحتج به من يتوسل بالأموات
*السؤال: مر بي وأنا أقرأ في صحيح الجامع الصغير حديث (1279) (اللهم إني أسألك  وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة ، يا محمد إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في  حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي ، اللهم فشفعه فيَّ)، وقد أشكل عليَّ فهم الحديث، فهل يكون  فيه دليل لمن يتوسلون بالأموات من عبّاد القبور ونحوهم؟ وكيف يجاب عن هذا  الحديث؟
الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
أخرج الإمام أحمد وغيره بسند صحيح عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني. فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن  شئت دعوت لك ، وإن شئت أخّرتُ ذاك ، فهو خير لك. [وفي رواية : (وإن شئتَ صبرتَ فهو  خير لك)] ، فقال : ادعهُ. فأمره أن يتوضأ ، فيحسن وضوءه ، فيصلي ركعتين ، ويدعو  بهذا الدعاء : اللهم إني أسألك ، وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة ، يا محمد إني  توجهتُ بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه ، فتقضى لي ، اللهم فشفّعه فيَّ وشفّعني فيه). قال: ففعل الرجل فبرأ.
وقد أشكل هذا الحديث على بعض الناس وظنوا أن فيه حجة على بعض أنواع التوسل البدعي،  وليس الأمر كذلك.
وقد أجاب عن الإشكال الذي قد يفهم من هذا الحديث كثير من أهل العلم، وبينوا أنه لا  حجة فيه لأحد ممن يرى التوسل البدعي، سواء كان بالذات أو بالجاه، فضلا عن التوسل  بالأموات ودعائهم من دون الله، ومن أحسن الردود العلمية المحكمة ما سطره العلامة  الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه: (التوسل أنواعه وأحكامه) فكان مما قاله  رحمه الله تعليقا على هذا الحديث:
(وأما نحن فنرى أن هذا الحديث لا حجة لهم فيه على التوسل بالذات، بل هو دليل آخر  على النوع الثالث من أنواع التوسل المشروع ـ وهو التوسل بدعاء الرجل الصالح ـ لأن  توسل الأعمى إنما كان بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ والأدلة على ما نقول من الحديث  نفسه كثيرة، وأهمها: 
أولاً: أن الأعمى إنما جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدعو له، وذلك قوله: (ادعُ الله أن يعافيني)، فهو توسل إلى الله تعالى بدعائه، لأنه يعلم أن دعاءه صلى  الله عليه وسلم أرجى للقبول عند الله بخلاف دعاء غيره، ولو كان قصد الأعمى التوسل  بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جاهه أو حقه لما كان ثمة حاجة به إلى أن يأتي  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويطلب منه الدعاء له، بل كان يقعد في بيته، ويدعو ربه  بأن يقول مثلاً: (اللهم إني أسألك بجاه نبيك ومنزلته عندك أن تشفيني، وتجعلني  بصيرًا). 
ولكنه لم يفعل.
ثانيًا: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعده بالدعاء مع نصحه له ببيان ما هو الأفضل  له، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن شئت دعوتُ، وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك). 
ثالثًا: إصرار الأعمى على الدعاء وهو قوله: (فادع) فهذا يقتضي أن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم دعا له، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرُ من وَفَى بما وعد، وقد وعده  بالدعاء له إن شاء كما سبق، فلا بد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا له، فثبت المراد،  وقد وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأعمى بدافع من رحمته، وبحرص منه أن يستجيب  الله تعالى دعاءه فيه، وجهه إلى النوع الثاني من التوسل المشروع، وهو التوسل  بالعمل الصالح، ليجمع له الخير من أطرافه، فأمره أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين ثم يدعو  لنفسه، وهذه الأعمال طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالى يقدمها بين يدي دعاء النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم له، وهي تدخل في قوله تعالى: (وَابْتَغُواْ إِلَيهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ) كما  سبق.
وعلى هذا، فالحادثة كلها تدور حول الدعاء – كما هو ظاهر – وليس فيها ذكر شيء مما  يزعمون.
رابعًا: أن في الدعاء الذي علمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه أن يقول: (اللهم فشفعه في)، وهذا يستحيل حمله على التوسل بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو جاهه، أو حقه، إذ إن المعنى: اللهم اقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيّ، أي: اقبل  دعاءه في أن ترد عليَّ بصري، والشفاعة لغةً الدعاء، قال في: (لسان العرب) (8/184): "الشفاعة كلام الشفيع للملك في حاجة يسألها لغيره، والشافع الطالب لغيره، يتشفع  به إلى المطلوب، يقال تشفعت بفلان إلى فلان، فشفعني فيه" انتهى.
فثبت بهذا الوجه أيضاً أن توسل الأعمى إنما كان بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بذاته.
خامسًا: أن مما علم النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الأعمى أن يقوله : (وشفعني فيه)،  أي: اقبل شفاعتي، أي دعائي في أن تقبل شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي دعاءه في  أن ترد علي بصري.
 هذا المعنى الذي لا يمكن أن يفهم من هذه الجملة سواه.
ولهذا ترى المخالفين يتجاهلونها، ولا يتعرضون لها من قريب أو من بعيد، لأنها تنسف  بنيانهم من القواعد، وتجتثه من الجذور.
سادسًا: إن هذا الحديث ذكره العلماء في معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعائه  المستجاب، وما أظهره الله ببركة دعائه من الخوارق والإبراء من العاهات، فإنه  بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا الأعمى أعاد الله عليه بصره، ولذلك رواه المصنفون  في: (دلائل النبوة)، كالبيهقي وغيره، فهذا يدل على أن السر في شفاء الأعمى إنما هو  دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فلو كان السر في شفاء الأعمى أنه توسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقدره وحقه،  كما يفهم عامة المتأخرين، لكان من المفروض أن يحصل هذا الشفاء لغيره من العميان  الذين يتوسلون بجاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل ويضمون إليه أحياناً جاه جميع  الأنبياء المرسلين، وكل الأولياء والشهداء والصالحين، وجاه كل من له جاه عند الله  من الملائكة، والإنس والجن أجمعين! ولم نعلم ولا نظن أحدًا قد علم حصول مثل هذا  خلال القرون الطويلة بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليوم.
وبهذا التوضيح يتبين أن قول الأعمى في دعائه: (اللهم إني أسألك ، وأتوسل إليك  بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)، إنما المراد به: أتوسل إليك بدعاء نبيك، أي على  حذف المضاف، وهذا أمر معروف في اللغة، كقوله تعالى: (وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ  الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيْرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا  لَصَادِقُونَ) يوسف: 82 ، أي: أهل القرية وأصحاب العير. 
على أنني أقول: لو صح أن الأعمى إنما توسل بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيكون حكمًا  خاصًا به صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يشاركه فيه غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين،  وإلحاقهم به مما لا يقبله النظر الصحيح، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سيدهم وأفضلهم  جميعًا، فيمكن أن يكون هذا مما خصه الله به عليهم ككثير مما صح به الخبر، وباب  الخصوصيات لا تدخل فيه القياسات، فمن رأى أن توسل الأعمى كان بذاته لله، فعليه أن  يقف عنده، ولا يزيد عليه كما نقل عن الإمام أحمد والشيخ العز بن عبد السلام رحمهما  الله تعالى.
هذا هو الذي يقتضيه البحث العلمي مع الإنصاف، والله الموفق للصواب.
  انتهى باختصار من (التوسل) ( ص 75 وما بعدها).
والله أعلم 




http://islamqa.info/ar/97600

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

حديث الأعمى رواه الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه وقد قام بإرشاد ذلك الرجل 

وعلمه هذا التوسل وقد تقرر فى علم الأصول أن فهم الصحابي الذى روى الحديث وتفسيره

للحديث أولى من فهم وتفسير غيره لأنه أدرى بمورد الحديث وبالمراد منه . 

ثم إننا أخى الكريم لم نجد لكم تعقيبا على ماقام به الألباني من محاولة لتضعيف هذه القصة

والذى أرجوا أن أكون قد بينته فى منشورى السابق .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن الإقتصار على رأي مذهب واحد فى مسألة عامة يعتبر خطأ فادحا فكيف بالإقتصار على 

رأي جماعة أو رجل واحد , فالباحث فى قضية التوسل يجدها قال بجوازها الكثير من علماء

مختلف المذاهب .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

والعجيب أن الألباني فى كلامه لم يذكر أحدا من العلماء الذين قالوا بالجواز ولم يذكر أيضا

العلماء الذين قالوا بالمنع وإنما تكلم بصغة " نحن "  أو صغة  " نقول "  أو صغة " الذى 

نراه " وهذه تعمية على القارئ فإن كان يتكلم انطلاقا من مذهب معين فليفصح عن ذلك 

فيقول مثلا : قال مالك أو قال فلان من المالكية كذا أو انعقد إجماع علماء المالكية على منع

أو حرمة أوكراهة  التوسل , وهكذا دواليك  أما أن يلقي هذه العبارات هكذا بدون أي عزو 

ولا حكاية مذهب أو حتى حكاية أقوال فهذا ما لانستسيغه منه ولا من غيره .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*التوسل الممنوع وأمثلة عليه*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=110905#post11  0905


*هل تصح هذه الرواية (( الأعرابي الذي استغفر عند قبر الرسول )) ??????*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=10152#post101  52

*تخريج حديث الطبراني الذي يستدل به الصوفية على جواز التوسل بالأموات*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فائدة:

الإمام أبو حنيفة رضي الله عنه وأصحابه كانوا متشددين في تحريم التوسل بكل أنواعه.

قال  الإمام أبو حنيفة: ( لا ينبغي لاحد أن يدعو الله إلا به ، والدعاء المأذون  فيه ، المأمور به ، ما استفيد من قوله تعالى: {ولله الأسماء الحسنى  فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون) [ الدر  المختار من حاشية المختار 6/396-397 ] .

وقال كذلك: ( لا ينبغي  لأحد أن يدعوا الله إلا به ، وأكره أن يقول بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، أو بحق  خلقك ). 
و الكراهية عند الأحناف تحريمية كما هو معروف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

التوسل له أنواع ـ كما قسمها صاحب رسالة التوسل المشروع والمحرم ـ الشيخ على بن عبد العزيز الشبل:

1- التقرب إلى الله بطاعته فهذا جائز لقوله " واتبغوا إليه الوسيلة "
2- طلب الدعاء والشفاعة للمتوسل به ، كفعل الصحابة مع النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فهذا والأول متفق على مشروعيته ..
3- ومن أنواع التوسل قولك [ اللهم بوليك فلان اغفر لي ] وهذا إقسام على الله بالمتوسل به وهذا محرم ..
4- سؤال الله بمخلوق من المخلوقين بجاهه أو بحقه ولو كان نبيا أو ملكا مقربا فهذا محرم ممنوع لا يجوز ..

أنواع التوسل المحرم :
1- الإقسام على الله بالمتوسل به ( مثل اللهم بنبيك انصرنا )
2- التوسل إلى الله بذات ا لمتوسل سواءً كان حيا أو ميتا حاضرا أو غائبا ( مثل اللهم بذات نبيك ارحمنا )
3- التوسل إلى الله بجاه المتوسل به أو شرقه أو حقه أو قدره ( مثل اللهم بجاه نبيك أو بحق فلان اقض حاجتي )

أنواع التوسل المشروع :
1- التوسل إلى الله به أو بأسمائه وصفاته ...
2- التوسل إلى الله بالأعمال الصالحة التي فعلها المتوسل كما في قصة النفر أصحاب الغار الذين انطبقت عليهم صخرة ..
3-  التوسل إلى الله بدعاء الصالح في حياته فقط لا بعد موته ، كما كان الصحابة  يفعلونه مع النبي ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ من التوسل إلى الله بدعائه  لينصرهم أو غيرها .. وكما فعل عمر عندما توسل إلى الله بدعاء العباس رضي  الله عنهما

شرح حديث الأعمى

جاء في الحديث أنَّ رجلاً ضريرَ  البصرِ أتى النَّبيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فقَالَ: ادعُ  اللَّهَ أنْ يُعافيني، قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم للأعمي : إنْ شِئتَ دَعوتُ  (يعني الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وإنْ شِئتَ صبرتَ فهوَ خيرٌ لكَ، قَالَ  الاعمى للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : فادعُه (يعني اختار أن يدعو له الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم)، قَالَ فأمرَهُ أنْ يتوضَّأ فيُحسنَ وُضُوءَهُ ويدعو  بهَذَا الدُّعاءِ: الَّلهُمَّ إنِّي أسألكَ وأتوجَّهُ إليكَ بنبيِّكَ  مُحَمَّد نبيِّ الرَّحمةِ إنِّي توجَّهتُ بكَ إِلى رَبِّي في حاجتي هذِهِ  لتُقْضَى لي، الَّلهُمَّ فَشَفِّعْهُ فيَّ".

فهذا الحديث صريح في  جواز التوسل بدعاء الرجل الصالح وليس بذاته. وهو ليس خاص برسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، بل هو عام. فيجوز أن تسأل الرجل الصالح أن يدعو لك ثم تسأل  الله تعالى <<اللهم شفعه في>> أي <<استجب دعاءه برد  بصري>>. فهذا هو التوسل الشرعي بالدعاء، وليس هو التوسل بالذات. ولا  يصح إلا في حياة الذي تتوسل به لأن الميت لن يدعو لك!

ويكفيك أن  الصحابة –كما في صحيح البخاري– لما أجدبوا –في خلافة عمر (رضي الله عنه)–  توسّلوا بدعاء العباس (رضي الله عنه) ولم يتوسلوا برسول الله ‏‏(صلى الله  عليه وسلم)، ولا أنكر واحدٌ منهم ذلك. فهذا إجماعٌ من الصحابة كلهم على  بطلان التوسل بغير دعاء الأحياء.‏

منقول

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

والعجيب أن الألباني فى كلامه لم يذكر أحدا من العلماء الذين قالوا بالجواز ولم يذكر أيضا العلماء الذين قالوا بالمنع وإنما تكلم بصغة " نحن " أو صغة " نقول " ;أو صغة " الذى نراه " وهذه تعمية على القارئ فإن كان يتكلم انطلاقا من مذهب معين فليفصح عن ذلك فيقول مثلا : قال مالك أو قال فلان من المالكية كذا أو انعقد إجماع علماء المالكية على منع أو حرمة أوكراهة ;التوسل , وهكذا دواليك أما أن يلقي هذه العبارات هكذا بدون أي عزو ولا حكاية مذهب أو حتى حكاية أقوال فهذا ما لانستسيغه منه ولا من غيره .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

التوسل كان بذات العباس  رضي الله عنه وجاهه لابدعائه

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن الكلام الذى استدل به الألباني من كراهة سؤال الله بغره ونسبه إلى لأحناف هو كلام لايثبت 

بالسند الصحيح وإليك تفصيل ذلك :
 بشرَ بن الوليد الذي نقل الكراهة عن أبي يوسف نقلا عن أبي حنيفة قد أصيب بخرف كما نقل ذلك الذّهبيُّ عن صالح جزرة .
2 ـ  القدّوري الذي نقل الخبر عن بشر بنِ الوليد لم يولد إلا بعد موت بشرٍ بأربعٍ وعشرين سنة, فلا يمكن سماعُه منه إطلاقا. 
3 ـ أن قول القدُّوري: (المسألةُ بخلقه لا تجوزُ) قول باطل ما دام مبنيا على رواية منقطعة السند.

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إننى لم أر تعليقكم على صحة قصة عثمان بن حنيف والذى بينته بالأدلة الواضحة

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إننى لم أر تعليقكم على بيانى لصحة قصة عثمان بن حنيف

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن صحيح البخاري ليس فيه التوسل بدعاء العباس رضي الله عنه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ثم إننى لم أر تعليقكم على صحة قصة عثمان بن حنيف والذى بينته بالأدلة الواضحة


مسألة التصحيح والتضعيف يتسع فيها الخلاف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ثم إن صحيح البخاري ليس فيه التوسل بدعاء العباس رضي الله عنه



لم أفهم مرادك؟

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الحديث الذى فى صحيح البخاري ليس فيه أي دعاء للعباس رضي الله عنه

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

وأم مسألة التصيح والتضعف فهي مسألة تعرض فيها الأقول وتناقش المعلومات وأظننى قد رددت أقوال تضعيف الألبانى وغيره للقصة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الحديث الذى فى صحيح البخاري ليس فيه أي دعاء للعباس رضي الله عنه


نعم، الحديث ليس فيه الدعاء نصًا، وأيضًا ليس فيه التوسل بالجاه.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

قال شيخ الإسلام في "قاعدة جليلة في التوسل الوسيلة" : وإذا كان كذلك فمعلوم أنه إذا ثبت عن عثمان بن حنيف أو غيره أنه جعل من المشروع المستحب أن يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته من غير أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً له ولا شافعاً فيه، فقد علمنا أن عمر وأكابر الصحابة لم يروا هذا مشروعاً بعد مماته، كما كان يشرع في حياته، بل كانوا في الاستسقاء في حياته يتوسلون به، فلما مات لم يتوسلوا ، بل قال عمر في دعائه الصحيح المشهور الثابت باتفاق أهل العلم بمحضر من المهاجرين والأنصار في عام الرمادة المشهور لما اشتد بهم الجدب حتى حلف عمر لا يأكل سمناً حتى يخصب الناس، ثم لما استسقى بالناس قال: "اللهم إنا كنا إذا أجدبنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فتسقينا، وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا" فيسقون ، وهذا دعاء أقره عليه جميع الصحابة، لم ينكره أحد مع شهرته، وهو من أظهر الإجماعات الإقرارية، ودعا  بمثله معاوية بن أبي سفيان في خلافته لما استسقى بالناس.فلو كان توسلهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد مماته كتوسلهم في حياته لقالوا: كيف نتوسل بمثل العباس ويزيد بن الأسود ونحوهما؟ ونعدل عن التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أفضل الخلائق وهو أفضل الوسائل وأعظمها عند الله !
فلما لم يقل ذلك أحد منهم، وقد علم أنهم في حياته إنما توسلوا بدعائه وشفاعته، وبعد مماته توسلوا بدعاء غيره وشفاعة غيره، علم أن المشروع عندهم التوسل بدعاء المتوسل به لا بذاته.
 وقال : فلو كان السؤال به معروفاً عند الصحابة لقالوا لعمر: إن السؤال والتوسل به أولى من السؤال والتوسل بالعباس، فلم نعدل عن الأمر المشروع الذي كنا نفعله في حياته وهو التوسل بأفضل الخلق إلى أن نتوسل ببعض أقاربه، وفي ذلك ترك السنة المشروعة وعدول عن الأفضل وسؤال الله تعالى بأضعف السببين مع القدرة على أعلاهما؟ ونحن مضطرون غاية الاضطرار في عام الرمادة الذي يضرب به المثل في الجدب.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> التوسل كان بذات العباس  رضي الله عنه وجاهه لابدعائه


من أين لك بهذا الفهم، والحديث ليس فيه النص على ذلك؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

> *فائدة:*نفى الترمذيُّ أن يكون أبو جعفر المذكور في الإسناد هو الخطمي، والصواب أنه هو، كما جاء صريحاً في بعض طرق الحديث، ونصَّ على ذلك عددٌ من العلماء.
> *[RIGHT]
> *


هذا الكلام مع قوته إلا أن هناك نظر آخر قوي للقائلين بأنه ليس الخطمي 
قال أبو الحسن المباركفري في "شرح المشكاة" (8/ 268 وما بعدها) : الترمذي كما تقدم يقول: إنه غير الخطمي. وسائر العلماء يقولون: أنه الخطمي، والغريب أن اسمه لم يقع مصرحًا به في واحدٍ من الروايات ، فمن الخطمي إذا كان هو إياه ، ومن هو إذا كان سواه؟
 أما أبو جعفر الخطمي فهو عمير بن يزيد بن عمير بن حبيب الأنصاري المدني ثم البصري وهو ثقة من رجال الأربعة ... إلى أن قال : فأبو جعفر هذا إن كان هو الخطمي كما ظنه غير الترمذي فالحديث في درجة متوسطة في الصحة والجودة لا يبلغ مكانة أحاديث الصحيحين ولا ينزل إلى أن يكون ضعيفًا باطلاً مردودًا، وإنما هو كالأحاديث التي يصححها أمثال الترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم ونحوهم ممن عندهم نحو تساهل في التصحيح ونقد الأخبار، هذا إن كان أبو جعفر هذا هو الخطمي .
 ولكن وقع اختلاف ، كما تقدم ؛ فالترمذي يقول في جامعه إنه غير الخطمي، والحافظ ابن حجر يميل في التقريب إلى أنه غير الخطمي كالترمذي ويرجح أنه أبو جعفر عيسى بن ماهان الرازي التميمي. قال الحافظ في الكنى من التقريب: أبو جعفر عن عمارة بن خزيمة قال الترمذي: ليس هو الخطمي فلعله الذي بعده يريد به أبا جعفر عيسى بن ماهان الرازي التميمي الذي قال الحافظ فيه: إنه صدوق سيئ الحفظ. وفي تهذيب التهذيب أيضًا ما يدل على أنه يرجح كونه غير الخطمي، وذلك أنه قال في الكنى من التهذيب (ج12 ص58) : أبو جعفر عن عمارة بن خزيمة وعنه شعبة، قال الترمذي: ليس هو الخطمي . ولم يزد على ذلك ولم ينكر على الترمذي ما حكاه عنه فكأنه يميل إلى الأخذ بقوله ، وعندما ذكر ترجمة الخطمي من التهذيب لم يتعرض لذلك الخلاف ، ولم يقل إنه الذي روى ذلك الخبر عن عمارة مع أنه معروف التنقيب على ما يراه يستحق ذلك.
 فالظاهر من مجموع ذلك أنه يميل إلى موافقة الترمذي في القول بأنه غير الخطمي. هذا قول الترمذي ومن في جانبه .
وأما الأكثرون فقد ذكروا أنه الخطمي بعينه وقد وقع ذلك في كثير من الكتب التي رُوي الحديث فيها، وقد رجح شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ذلك الرأي الأخير .
إذًا فالخلاف قائم بين أهل الحديث في أبي جعفر راوي الحديث ، وقد يقول قائل إنه يجب إسقاط خلاف الترمذي ومن معه في هذا الخلاف لأنه قائم على الظن والتوهم فلا حجة فيه وإنما الحجة في قول سواهم وهم الذين صرحوا بأنه هو الخطمي كما وقع مصرحًا به عند ابن أبي خيثمة في التاريخ وعند الطبراني في المعجم الصغير وعند الحاكم في المستدرك، وعند ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة، فإن هؤلاء قد صرحوا بأن راوي الحديث هو الخطمي عينه ،  وهم ما قالوا ذلك إلا لأنهم علموا أو حدثوا أنه هو نصًا لا توهمًا، وذلك يقتضي ترجيح رأيهم على رأى الترمذي فيجب المصير إليه علمًا وبحثًا وتحقيقًا.
قيل في الجواب: كلا إنه لا يجب ، بل لا يجوز إطراح قول الترمذي اعتباطًا ولا الذهاب إلى تخطئته جزافًا إذ لو صح لنا أن نقول إنه ظن محض بلا دليل لصح لنا أن نقول إن هؤلاء الذين صرحوا في كتبهم أنه هو الخطمي نفسه ليس لهم دليل أيضًا سوى التوهم والظن وهذا قريب جدًا، وذلك أنهم وجدوا أبا جعفر في الإسناد مجردًا مطلقًا مما يمكن أن يعينه فوثب إلى توهمهم وأوهامهم أنه الخطمي فصرحوا بما توهموه لا بما علموه. وهذا يحتمل في الترمذي كما يحتمل في الآخرين المخالفين له ، وإن كان يبدو للمتأمل جيدًا تقديم ما ذهب إليه الترمذي وترجيحه وذلك أنه يبعد جدًا أن يصرح عالم بالحديث مثله بأن هذا ليس هو الخطمي بمجرد الظن المحض لأنه إذا لم يكن لديه سوى التوهم كانت منطقة السكوت أرحب وأوسع وما أبعد أن يقع اسم أو كنية بين يدي ناقد بصير مثل الترمذي فيقول مبادرًا إن صاحب ذلك الاسم أو تلك الكنية ليس هو فلانًا ممن يسمون ذلك الاسم بلا حجة ولا برهان سوى الظن البحت، أما من قالوا إنه الخطمي فمن القريب للغاية أن يسمعوا الراوي يقول حدثني أبو جعفر فينساق بسرعة إلى أذهانهم أنه هو الخطمي أو غيره ممن يكنون تلك الكنية، وإذا لا يسوغ لنا شد المعرفة والحقيقة أن يبادر إلى الحكم بتخطئة الترمذي زاعمًا أنه الخطمي قولاً واحدًا ، بل يجب على الأقل التريث والتوقف ما لم ينبثق له في تلك الظلمة شعاع من نور ، ولا سيما أن ذلك الراوي المختلف فيه لم يتابعه أحد على روايته الحديث عن عمارة بن خزيمة وعن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف ، بل انفرد به في جميع الأسانيد والروايات وهذا ما يزيد الباحث الحريص على الحقيقة والمعرفة توقفًا وتريثًا . ولا سيما والحديث وارد في مسألة كهذه لها من الخطورة ما لها .
وإذ وصلنا إلى ذلك الدور من التحقيق وجدنا أمامنا أمرين لا مندوحة لنا من اختيار أحدهما:
الأول : أن نذهب قولاً واحدًا إلى أن ذلك الراوي ليس هو الخطمي كما قال الترمذي وكما رجح الحافظ ابن حجر على ما سبق .
الثاني : أن نلتزم التوقف وتجويز كلا الاحتمالين والقولين ريثما يقدر لنا قبس من نور في تلك الدجنة نتلمس به حقيقة ما غم علينا وعلى الباحثين وعلى الاحتمالين والقولين لا يصح لنا أن نبادر إلى القول بصحة الحديث وإلى الأخذ به حتى نأمن من أن يكون ذلك الراوي راويًا ضعيفًا متروكًا أو ممن لا يحتج به إذا انفراد برواية الحديث، وما دمنا جوزنا أن يكون الخطمي وأن يكون سواه فلا سبيل إلى الضمان من أن يكون ضعيفًا حتى نعلم أن جميع من يكنون تلك الكنية ممن هم في تلك الطبقة ثقات أثبات أما إذا ذهبنا إلى القطع بأنه غير الخطمي فقد يحتمل أن يكون راويًا ضعيفًا، وكذلك إذا جوزنا أن يكون إياه وأن يكون سواه لأنه لا سبيل إلى القطع بأنه هو قولاً واحدًا إلا لمن كان متسرعًا إلى ما يجب التأني والبطء فيه، ومادام ذلك الاحتمال موجودًا فلا شك أن العمل بالحديث غير جائز، ومن ثم ذهب المحدثون إلى أن رواية المجهول مردودة لاحتمال أن يكون ضعيفًا وأجمعوا على أنه إذا جاءت رواية باسم مشترك بين ثقات وضعفاء فاحتمل أن تكون الرواية رواية ضعيف، واحتمل أن تكون رواية ثقة وجب طرح تلك الرواية والتوقف في العمل بها، ثم نقول إن أبا جعفر هذا إذا لم يكن الخطمي فيحتمل أن يكون هو أبا جعفر عيسى بن ما هان الرازي التميمي، وقد تقدم أنه سيء الحفظ، وقد تفرد برواية هذا الحديث لم يتابعه أحد ولا شاهد له فلا يصح الاحتجاج بروايته، واعترض على هذا التجويز والاحتمال بأنه وقع في بعض الروايات نسبة أبي جعفر هذا إلى المدينة فجاء في سنن ابن ماجة عن أبي جعفر المدني وكذا جاء في مسند أحمد وعند البيهقي والحاكم والطبراني، وابن السني وهذا في الظاهر يأبى احتمال أن يكون أبو جعفر هذا هو عيسى بن ماهان الرازي لأنه ليس مدنيًا بل مروزي الأصل سكن الريّ وقيل أصله من البصرة ومتجره إلى الري فنسب إليها كذا في تهذيب التهذيب، وهناك رواة آخرون يكنون تلك الكنية منهم الثقات ومنهم الضعفاء ويجوز أن يكون أبو جعفر الذي في الخبر أحدهم ويجوز العكس وأن يكون رجلاً مجهولاً ليس له إلا ذلك الحديث ولم يرو عنه شعبة وروح بن القاسم سواه ولم يروه عن عمارة غيره، وقد يفهم هذا من صنع الحافظ ابن حجر، وذلك أنه قال فيمن يكنون بأبي جعفر أبو جعفر عن عمارة بن خزيمة وعنه شعبة، قال الترمذي ليس هو الخطمي - انتهى. وقد يشهد لهذا أيضًا قول الترمذي أنه غير الخطمي ولم يزد على ذلك القول شيئًا فلم يسمه ولم يصفه ولم ينسبه فكأنه ما يعرف عنه شيئًا وإنما صحح حديثه اعتمادًا على رواية شعبة عنه لأن شعبة لا يروى إلا عن الثقات غالبًا وإلا فقد روى عن غير الثقات، علي أن الترمذي معروف بالتساهل واللين في التحسين والتصحيح وقد اتضح بهذا البيان للمنصف أن حديث الأعمى ليس من الصحاح ولا الحسان وأنه لا يسوغ لمن لا يرضى لنفسه وعقيدته إلا الصحة واليقين أن يعمل به. أو إلزام الناس به فإن أبا جعفر المنفرد بروايته رجل مجهول لا نعرف حاله ولا يدرى مكانه من الصحة والقوة والضعف على وجه اليقين فيجب التوقف في روايته بل يجب ردها، وأما تصحيح من صححوه فليس بحجة وفي سنده ما ذكرناه من النقد والقدح، والذين صححوه كلهم من المتساهلين في التصحيح أمثال الترمذي والحاكم. وأما رواية ابن خزيمة في صحيحه فلا تقتضي الصحة مطلقًا كما بينه الأمير اليماني في توضح الأفكار (ج1 ص64) ويحتمل أن يكون الذين صححوه اعتمدوا في ذلك على رواية شعبة بن الحجاج له عن أبي جعفر المختلف فيه، وذلك أن شعبة قد عهد منه كثيرًا اجتناب الضعفاء واجتناب حديثهم والرواية عنهم ولكن هذا ليس بلازم فقد روى شعبة عن قوم ضعفاء، ولعلهم أيضًا صححوه حاسبين أن أبا جعفر الراوي هو الخطمي لأن الخطمي ثقة ولم يعلموا أنه سواه كما علم الترمذي فكأن التصحيح قائم على هذا الوهم الذي فطن إليه الترمذي فرده .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

فأين الدليل أن العباس قام بالدعاء والدعاء لاوجودله ؟

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إننى لازلت أرجوا أن توضحوا لى سبب تضعيف الألباني لقصة عثمان بن حنيف بدون اتباع أسس علمية وقواعد حديثية , وقد رددت على أسسه تلك وبينت خطأ قواعده , ففاجأتمونى أن التصحيح والتضعيف يتسع فيهما الخلاف وكأنكم نسيتم أن التصحيح والتضعيف لايأتيان من فراغ بل لابد من إخضاعهما لقواعد المصطلح وقواعد الجرح والتعديل .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> فأين الدليل أن العباس قام بالدعاء والدعاء لاوجودله ؟


  إن القواعد المهمة في الشريعة الإسلامية أن النصوص الشرعية يفسر بعضها  بعضاً، ولا يفهم شيء منها في موضوع ما بمعزل عن بقية النصوص الواردة فيه.  وبناء على ذلك فحديث توسل عمر السابق إنما يفهم على ضوء ما ثبت من الروايات  والأحاديث الواردة في التوسل بعد جمعها وتحقيقها، ونحن والمخالفون متفقون  على أن في كلام عمر: ((كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا.. وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم  نبينا)) شيئًا محذوفًا، لا بد له من تقدير، وهذا التقدير إما أن يكون: (كنا  نتوسل بـ (جاه) نبينا، وإنا نتوسل إليك بـ (جاه) عم نبينا) على رأيهم هم، أو يكون: (كنا نتوسل إليك بـ (دعاء) نبينا، وإنا نتوسل إليك بـ (دعاء) عم نبينا) على رأينا نحن.
 ولا بد من الأخذ بواحد من هذين التقديرين ليفهم الكلام بوضوح وجلاء.
ولنعرف أي التقديرين صواب لا بد من اللجوء إلى السنة، لتبين لنا طريقة توسل الصحابة الكرام بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 ترى هل كانوا إذا أجدبوا وقحَطوا قبع كل منهم في داره، أو مكان آخر، أو  اجتمعوا دون أن يكون معهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم دعوا ربهم  قائلين: (اللهم بنبيك محمد، وحرمته عندك، ومكانته لديك اسقنا الغيث). مثلاً  أم كانوا يأتون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذاته فعلاً، ويطلبون منه أن يدعو  الله تعالى لهم، فيحقق صلى الله عليه وسلم طلْبتهم، ويدعو ربه سبحانه،  ويتضرع إليه حتى يسقوا؟
أما الأمر الأول فلا  وجود له إطلاقاً في السنة النبوية الشريفة، وفي عمل الصحابة رضوان الله  تعالى عليهم، ولا يستطيع أحد من الخلفيين أو الطُّرُقيين أن يأتي بدليل  يثبت أن طريقة توسلهم كانت بأن يذكروا في أدعيتهم اسم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ويطلبوا من الله بحقه وقدره عنده ما يريدون. بل الذي نجده بكثرة، وتطفح به كتب السنة هو الأمر الثاني،  إذ تبين أن طريقة توسل الأصحاب الكرام بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما  كانت إذا رغبوا في قضاء حاجة، أو كشف نازلة أن يذهبوا إليه صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ويطلبوا منه مباشرة أن يدعو لهم ربه، أي أنهم كانوا يتوسلون إلى الله  تعالى بدعاء الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس غير.
 ويرشد إلى ذلك قوله تبارك وتعالى:  (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ جَآؤُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا ْ اللّهَ  وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ اللّهَ تَوَّابًا رَّحِيمًا) [النساء:64].
 ومن أمثلة ذلك ما مرَّ معنا في حديث أنس السابق الذي ذكر فيه مجيء  الأعرابي إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة حيث كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخطب، وعرضه له ضنك حالهم، وجدب أرضهم، وهلاك ماشيتهم، وطلبه منه أن يدعو  الله سبحانه لينقذهم مما هم فيه، فاستجاب له صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو الذي  وصفه ربه بقوله: (لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِين َ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [التوبة:128]، فدعا صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم ربه، واستجاب سبحانه دعاء نبيه، ورحم عباده ونشر رحمته، وأحيا بلدهم الميت.
 ومن ذلك أيضًا مجيء الأعرابي السابق نفسه أو غيره إلى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهو يخطب الجمعة الثانية، وشكواه له انقطاع الطرقات وتهدم البنيان،  وهلاك المواشي، وطلبه منه أن يدعو لهم ربه، ليمسك عنهم الأمطار، وفعل صلى  الله عليه وسلم فاستجاب له ربه جل شأنه أيضًا.
 ومن ذلك ما روته السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها حيث قالت: ((شكا  الناس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قحوط المطر، فأمر بمنبر فوضع له  في المصلى، ووعد الناس يوماً يخرجون فيه. قالت: فخرج رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حين بدا حاجب الشمس، فقعد على المنبر، فكبر وحمد الله، ثم قال:  إنكم شكوتم جدب دياركم، واستئخار المطر عن إبان زمانه عنكم، وقد أمركم الله  أن تدعوه، ووعدكم أن يستجيب لكم...))  الحديث، وفيه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا الله سبحانه، وصلى بالناس،  فأغاثهم الله تعالى حتى سالت السيول، وانطلقوا إلى بيوتهم مسرعين، فضحك  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت نواجذه، وقال: ((أشهد أن الله على كل شيء قدير، وأني عبد الله ورسوله)) (2) .
 فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها مما وقع زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وزمن أصحابه  الكرام رضوان الله عليهم تُبين بما لا يقبل الجدال أو المماراة أن التوسل  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بالصالحين الذي كان عليه السلف الصالح هو  مجيء المتوسل إلى المتوسل به، وعرضه حاله له، وطلبه منه أن يدعو له الله  سبحانه، ليحقق طلبه، فيستجيب هذا له، ويستجيب من ثم الله سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المناوي

> الرد على تعليل الألبانى وتضعيفه للقصة .
> الإعلال الثالث : الألبانى ادعى لزوم شرطين متلازمين اشترطهما فى صحة حديث شبيب 
> 
> أحدهما أن يكون الحديث من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه , وثانيهما أن يكون من روايته هو عن يونس
> 
> بن يزيد الأيلى , وهذان الشرطان لم يسبق إليهما الألبانى ـ حسب علمنا ـ وقد صنع لهما خمسة
> 
> أسس نعتبرها واهية [/RIGHT]


الأخ الفاضل أرى أن كلامك هذا فيه تحامل وتسرع في توهية حجج الشيخ الألباني ، وإليك بيان ترجيح قوله :
فالحافظ الذهبي في "الميزان" (2/ 262) يشير إلى نحو ما أشار إليه في ترجمة شبيب ؛ فقال : صدوق يغرب ، ذكره ابن عدي في كامله، فقال: نسخة عن يونس بن يزيد مستقيمة ، حدث عنه ابن وهب بمناكير ، قال ابن عدي: كان شبيب لعله يغلط ويهم إذا حدث من حفظه، وأرجو أنه لا يتعمد ، فإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد بأحاديث يونس، فكأنه شبيب آخر - يعنى يجود .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وإعلال الألبانى مردود أيضا بأن أحمد بن شبيب ثقة محتج به
> 
> فى الصحيح وقد تابعه ابن وهب على رواية القصة عن شبيب عند الطبراني وأبى نعيم وهي 
> 
> متابعة بينت أن القصة محفوظة عن شبيب  وعلى هذا فرواية يعقوب بن سفيان للقصة عن أحمد 
> 
> بن شبيب لامطعن فيه كما لامطعن فى رواية أحمد وابن وهب للقصة عن شبيب .
> 
> [/RIGHT]


قال الطبراني:  (لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو سعيد المكي وهو ثقة، وهو  الذي يحدث عنه أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي.
وقد روى هذا  الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي – واسمه عمير بن يزيد – وهو ثقة تفرد به  عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة، والحديث صحيح).
... لا شك في صحة  الحديث، وإنما البحث الآن في هذه القصة التي تفرد بها شبيب بن سعيد كما قال  الطبراني، وشبيب هذا متكلم فيه، وخاصة في رواية ابن وهب عنه، لكن تابعه  عنه إسماعيل وأحمد ابنا شبيب بن سعيد هذا، أما إسماعيل فلا أعرفه، ولم أجد  من ذكره، ولقد أغفلوه حتى لم يذكروه في الرواة عن أبيه، بخلاف أخيه أحمد  فإنه صدوق، وأما أبوه شبيب فملخص كلامهم فيه: أنه ثقة في حفظه ضعف، إلا في  رواية ابنه أحمد هذا عنه عن يونس خاصة فهو حجة، فقال الذهبي في (الميزان):  (صدوق يغرب، ذكره ابن عدي في (كامله) فقال..له نسخة عن يونس بن يزيد  مستقيمة، حدث عنه ابن وهب بمناكير، قال ابن المديني: كان يختلف في تجارة  إلى مصر، وكتابه صحيح قد كتبته عن ابنه أحمد.
قال ابن عدي: كان شبيب لعله  يغلط ويهم إذا حدث من حفظه، وأرجو أنه لا يتعمد، فإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد  بأحاديث يونس فكأنه يونس آخر. يعني يجوَّد).
فهذا الكلام يفيد أن  شبيبًا هذا لا بأس بحديثه بشرطين اثنين:
الأول: أن يكون من رواية ابنه أحمد  عنه.
والثاني: أن يكون من رواية شبيب عن يونس، والسبب في ذلك أنه كان عنده  كتب يونس بن يزيد، كما قال ابن أبي حاتم في (الجرح والتعديل) عن أبيه، فهو  إذا حدث من كتبه هذه أجاد، وإذا حدث من حفظه وهم كما قال ابن عدي، وعلى  هذا فقول الحافظ في ترجمته من (التقريب): (لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه  أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب) فيه نظر، لأنه أوهم أنه لا بأس بحديثه من  رواية أحمد مطلقًا، وليس كذلك، بل هذا مقيد بأن يكون من روايته هو عن يونس  لما سبق، ويؤيده أن الحافظ نفسه أشار لهذا القيد، فإنه أورد شبيباً هذا في  (من طعن فيه من رجال البخاري) من (مقدمة فتح الباري) (ص133)  ثم دفع الطعن عنه – بعد أن ذكر من وثقه وقول ابن عدي فيه – بقوله: (قلت:  أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عنه عن يونس أحاديث، ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير  يونس، ولا من رواية ابن وهب عنه شيئًا).
فقد أشار رحمه الله بهذا الكلام إلى  أن الطعن قائم في شبيب إذا كانت روايته عن غير يونس، ولو من رواية ابنه  أحمد عنه، وهذا هو الصواب كما بينته آنفًا، وعليه يجب أن يحمل كلامه في  (التقريب) توفيقًا بين كلاميه، ودفعًا للتعارض بينهما.
إذًا تبين هذا يظهر لك ضعف هذه القصة، وعدم  صلاحية الاحتجاج بها. ثم ظهر لي فيها علة أخرى وهي الاختلاف على أحمد  فيها، فقد أخرج الحديث ابن السني في (عمل اليوم والليلة) (ص202) والحاكم  (1/526) من ثلاثة طرق عن أحمد بن شبيب بدون القصة، وكذلك رواه عون بن عمارة  البصري ثنا روح ابن القاسم به، أخرجه الحاكم، وعون هذا وإن كان ضعيفاً،  فروايته أولى من رواية شبيب، لموافقتها لرواية شعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن أبي  جعفر الخطمي.
وخلاصة القول:
 إن هذه القصة ضعيفة منكرة، لأمور ثلاثة:
 ضعف حفظ المتفرد بها، والاختلاف عليه فيها، ومخالفته للثقات الذين لم  يذكروها في الحديث، وأمر واحد من هذه الأمور كاف لإسقاط هذه القصة، فكيف  بها مجتمعة؟ ومن عجائب التعصب واتباع الهوى أن الشيخ الغماري أورد روايات  هذه القصة في (المصباح) (ص12و17) من طريق البيهقي في (الدلائل) والطبراني،  ثم لم يتكلم عليها مطلقًا لا تصحيحًا ولا تضعيفًا، والسبب واضح، أما  التصحيح فغير ممكن صناعة، وأما التضعيف فهو الحق ولكن, ونحو ذلك فعل من لم  يوفق في (الإصابة)، فإنهم أوردوا (ص21-22) الحديث بهذه القصة، ثم قالوا:  (وهذا الحديث صححه الطبراني في (الصغير) و (الكبير)!
وفي هذا القول على صغره جهالات:
أولاً:  أن الطبراني لم يصحح الحديث في (الكبير) بل في (الصغير) فقط، وأنا نقلت  الحديث عنه للقارئين مباشرة، لا بالواسطة كما يفعل أولئك، لقصر باعهم في  هذا العلم الشريف (ومن ورد البحر استقل السواقيا).
ثانيًا:  أن الطبراني إنما صحح الحديث فقط دون القصة، بدليل قوله ... (قد روى  الحديث شعبة...والحديث صحيح) فهذا نص على أنه أراد حديث شعبة، وشعبة لم يرو  هذه القصة، فلم يصححها إذن الطبراني، فلا حجة لهم في كلامه.
ثالتًا: أن  عثمان بن حنيف لو ثبتت عنه القصة لم يُعَلِّم ذلك الرجل فيها دعاء الضرير  بتمامه، فإنه أسقط منه جملة ((اللهم شفعه في وشفعني فيه)) لأنه يفهم  بسليقته العربية أن هذا القول يستلزم أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  داعيًا لذلك الرجل، كما كان داعيًا للأعمى، ولما كان هذا منفياً بالنسبة  للرجل، لم يذكر هذه الجملة؟ قال شيخ الإسلام (ص104): (ومعلوم أن الواحد بعد  موته صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قال: اللهم فشفعه في وشفعني فيه – مع أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدعُ له – كان هذا كلاماً باطلاً، مع أن عثمان  بن حنيف لم يأمره أن يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئًا، ولا أن يقول:  (فشفعه في)، ولم يأمره بالدعاء المأثور على وجهه، وإنما أمره ببعضه، وليس  هناك من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفاعة، ولا ما يظن أنه شفاعة، فلو قال  بعد موته: (فشفعه في) لكان كلاماً لا معنى له، ولهذا لم يأمر به عثمان،  والدعاء المأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر به، والذي أمر به ليس  مأثوراً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومثل هذا لا تثبت به شريعة، كسائر  ما ينقل عن آحاد الصحابة في حسن العبادات أو الإباحات أو الإيجابات أو  التحريمات، إذا لم يوافقه غيره من الصحابة عليه، وكان ما يثبت عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يخالفه ولا يوافقه، لم يكن فعله سنة يجب على المسلمين  اتباعها، بل غايته أن يكون ذلك مما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد، ومما تنازعت فيه  الأمة، فيجب رده إلى الله والرسول).
 ثم ذكر أمثلة كثيرة مما تفرد به بعض الصحابة، ولم يتبع عليه مثل إدخال ابن عمر الماء في عينيه في الوضوء، ونحو ذلك فراجعه.
 ثم قال: وإذا كان في ذلك كذلك، فمعلوم أنه إذا ثبت عن عثمان بن حنيف أو  غيره أنه جعل من المشروع المستحب أن يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد  موته من غير أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً له، ولا شافعاً فيه  فقد علمنا أن عمر وأكابر الصحابة لم يروا هذا مشروعاً بعد مماته كما كان  يشرع في حياته، بل كانوا في الاستسقاء في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوسلون  فلما مات لم يتوسلوا به، بل قال عمر في دعائه الصحيح المشهور الثابت  باتفاق أهل العلم بمحضر من المهاجرين والأنصار في عام الرمادة المشهور، لما  اشتد بهم الجدب حتى حلف عمر: لا يأكل سميناً حتى يخصب الناس، ثم لما  استسقى بالناس قال: اللهم إنا كنا إذا أجدبنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا، فتسقينا،  وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا. فيسقون. وهذا دعاء أقره عليه جميع  الصحابة، ولم ينكره أحد مع شهرته، وهو من أظهر الإجماعات الإقرارية، ودعا  بمثله معاوية بن أبي سفيان في خلافته، فلو كان توسلهم بالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعد مماته كتوسلهم في حياته لقالوا: كيف نتوسل بمثل العباس ويزيد بن  الأسود ونحوهما، ونعدل عن التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أفضل  الخلائق، وهو أفضل الوسائل وأعظمها عند الله؟ فلما لم يقل ذلك أحد منهم،  وقد علم أنهم في حياته إنما توسلوا بدعائه وشفاعته، وبعد مماته توسلوا  بدعاء غيره، وشفاعة غيره، علم أن المشروع عندهم التوسل بدعاء المتوسل به،  لا بذاته). 
 هذا، وفي القصة جملة إذا تأمل فيها العاقل العارف بفضائل  الصحابة وجدها من الأدلة الأخرى على نكارتها وضعفها، وهي أن الخليفة الراشد  عثمان رضي الله عنه كان لا ينظر في حاجة ذلك الرجل، ولا يلتفت إليه! فكيف  يتفق هذا مع ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الملائكة تستحي من  عثمان، ومع ما عرف به رضي الله عنه من رفقه بالناس، وبره بهم، ولينه معهم؟  هذا كله يجعلنا نستبعد وقوع ذلك منه، لأنه ظلم يتنافى مع كماله رضي الله  عنه وأرضاه.

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

لنفترض أن الترمذي لم يعرفه فهل هذا دليل على جهالة أبى جعفر الخطمي ؟

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إننى لازلت أنتظر ردكم على مارددت به على كلام الألباني فى تضعيف قصة عثمان بن حنيف وعلى تضعيفى للكلام المنسوب إلى الأحناف حول كراهية التوسل

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن لفظة " وهو غير الخطمي " على افتراض ثبوتها عن الترمذي فيلزمنا كذلك الرجوع إلى بقية روايات شعبة عند غير
الترمذي , ثم الرجوع إلى روايات رفيق شعبة : حماد بن سلمة , ثم الرجوع إلى روايات هشام الدستوائي وروح بن القاسم
وحينئذ نجد روايتي شعبة عند البيهقى وابن أبى حاتم مصرحتين بأنه الخطمي ونجد رواياته عند أحمد فى إحدى روايتيه 
ورواياته عند ابن ماجه وابن خزيمة والحاكم والبغوي , مصرحة كلها بأن أباجعفر هذا هو المدني  والمدني هو الخطمي 
ونجد روايات حماد بن سلمة عند أحمد والبخاري وكذا ابن أبى خيثمة مصرحة كلها بأنه الخطمي وكذلك نجد تصريح
النسائي فى روايته عن هشام الدستوائي بأن أبا جعفر هو الخطمي , ونجد روايتي روح بن القاسم عند ابن السني 
والحاكم مصرحتين بأنه الخطمي . وقد تقرر فى علم المصطلح أن الراوي إذا أبهم فى طريق وعين فى طريق معتبر آخر
فإنه يحمل المبهم على المبين فيزول الإبهام ويرتفع الإشكال وعلى هذا المنوال وفى هذا الفن ألف الحافظ الخطيب
كتابه المعروف : " الأسماء المبهمة فى الأنباء المحكمة " . 
ثم إن الحافظين أبو الحجاج المزي والحافظ ابن حجر عدا أبا جعفر الخطمي فى الرواة عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت
ولم يعدا فيهم أبا جعفر غيره .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

أخي الكريم لعلك لم تقتنع بعد أن القصة لاتلازم بينها وبين الحديث فلماذا تعلل ضعفها بعدم ذكر رواة الحديث لها
فهل تريدهم مثلا أن يخلطوا بين حديث وقع فى حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين قصة وقعت فى زمان عثمان 
رضي الله عنه وهي متميزة عنه زمانا .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن كلام الأحناف الذى فيه كراهية التوسل قد بينا ضعف وانقطاع إسناده

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم إن قول الألباني أن : رواية عون لحديث الضرير عن روح بن القاسم أولى من رواية شبيب له عنه لموافقتها لرواية 
شعبة وحماد بن سلمة " . فهذا الكلام أقرب إلى الخيال من الواقع فشبيب ثقة محتج به بخلاف عون بن عمارة فهو
منكر الحديث , وأما مخالفتها فى السند فهو أن الطبراني ذكر فى " كتاب الدعاء "  أن عون بن عمارة روى الحديث
عن روح بن القاسم عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه , وجميع من روى الحديث غير عون هذا رواه من
طريق أبى أمامة وعمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت كلاهما عن عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه . 
وأما مخالفتها فى المتن فهي أن عونابن عمارة ذكر فى روايته عند الحاكم : أن الأعمى قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" علمنى دعاء أدعوا به يرد الله علي  بصري "  وهذه المقولة لم ترد فى شيئ من روايات الحديث . 
زد على هذا أن الحفاظ رجحوا رواية شبيب على رواية عون بن عمارة فهذا الحافظ الطبراني صرح بأن عون بن
عمارة وهم فى هذا الحديث وهما فاحشا وأن الصواب حديث شبيب , وصرح الحاكم وأقره الذهبي : بأن القول فى
هذا الحديث قول شبيب وأنه ثقة مأمون , واستشهد الحافظ ابن حبان على وهم عون بن عمارة بروايته لهذا الحديث .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ثم أننى أعجب من ردكم على بعض فقرات كلامي بخصوص تضعيف الألباني للقصة مما يوهم القارئ أننى ذكرت 
كلاما قصيرا جدا , بينما أنا تتبعت كلام الشيخ الألباني ورددت عليه

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

ولا زلت أطالب ببحث مسألة التوسل من خلال جميع المذاهب لا بالإقتصار على مذهب أحرى الإقتصار على جماعة
فحبذا لو نقلتم لنا إجماغ العلماء ولو على كراهة التوسل .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

لازلنا ننتظر بحث التوسل بحثا شموليا من خلال كلام جميع العلماء من مختلف المذاهب , وأما ترديد كلام ابن تيمية والألباني فلاطائل من ورائه سوى التقوقع ونبذ فهمالآخرين .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

فابن تيمية والألبانى حاولا تضعيف قصة عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

فأين كلام العلماء الآخرين من مختلف المذاهب ,وأين كلام ابن كثير ـ تلميذ ابن تيمية ـ فى كتابه البداية والنهاية الذى 
قال فيه ناقلا عن الحافظ البرزالي : أن ابن تيمية رجع عن إنكار التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الذى نطلبه فقط هو أن لا تصادر أفهام العلماء ويصادر كلامهم فى هذه المسألة واختزال حكمها الشرعي فى جماعة
معينة .

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

جزى الله خيرا من اجاد وأفاد - 
حديث توسل الأعمى هو خاص في حياة النبي وفي شفاعته ودعائه، فبعد موته لا يجوز لأنه لم يكن هناك دعاء منه ولا شفاعة ولا حضور. وأصبح لفظ يا محمد اني اتوجه بك الى ربي - دعاء الشرك في كتاب الله.

وهذا نص الحديث - [ عن عثمان بن حنيف " أن رجلاً ضريرَ البصر أتى النَّبيَّ ﷺ فقال: ادْعُ الله أَنْ يُعَافِيَني ، قاَلَ "إِنْ شِئْتَ دَعَوْتُ لَكَ ، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ صَبَرْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ ، فَقَالَ: ادْعُهُ ، فأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يتوَضَأَ فَيُحْسِنَ وُضُوءهُ، فَيُصَلِّيَ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَيَدْعُوَ بِهَذَا الدُّعَاءِ "اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ وَأَتَوَجَّهُ إِلَيْكَ بِنَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّدٍ نَبِيِّ الرَّحْمَةِ، يَا مُحَمَّدُ إِنِّي تَوَجَّهْتُ بِكَ إِلى رَبِّي في حَاجَتي هَذه فَتُقْضَى لي، اللَّهُمَّ فشفعهُ ِفيَّ وَشَفِّعْني فِيهِ ، قال: ففعل الرجل فبرأ ]

و تفصيل ذلك : أن الأعمى جاء إلى النبي ليدعوا له "ادْعُ الله أَنْ يُعَافِيَنِي"، وهو توسلٌ جائز في حياته.

وقد نصحه النبي بالأفضل "وَإِنْ شِئْتَ صَبَرْتَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكَ"، وإصرار الصحابي على الدعاء "ادْعُهُ" فكان أصل المسألة طلبه الدعاء من النبي ومن ثم دعاء النبي له، وقوله (أسالك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد) أي بدعائه وشفاعته.

فهي حالة خاصة لهذا الصحابي في زمن حياة النبي وبدعاء النبي وشفاعته، والحالة عامة في حالة دعاء النبي وشفاعته ولكن دعائه لم يكن ولا حضوره فلذلك اختلف الحكم .

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

وعلى ذلك فالحديث لم يثبت ومشكوك في صحته، فإسناد هذا الحديث في جميع طرقه انفرد به راو واحد، هو أبو جعفر ؛ وقد قال الترمذي بعد رواية الحديث: "هَذَا حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ غَرِيبٌ ، لَا نَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ وَهُوَ الْخَطْمِيٍّ".

علاوة ان الحديث لم يروه البخاري ولا مسلم ولم يروى في كثير من كتب الحديث.
علاوة أن مثل هذا اللفظ لم يرد عن النبي في حياته، فقد كان يدعوا لهم مباشرة لا أن يأمرهم بعدة أمور كالوضوء وأن يحسن الوضوء ويصلي ركعتين ويعلمه دعاء يدعوا هو به لا النبي، علاوة على صيغة الدعاء المشكوك في لفظها والتي يصعب تخيلها أن تصدر عن النبي ﷺ .

وهذه بعض أمثلة لكيفية فعل النبي لمن طلب منه الدعاء : -
فعن أبي هريرة أنه قال يا رسول الله ﷺ :أدع الله أن يهدي أم أبي هريرة؛ وادع الله أن يحببني أنا وأمي إلى عباده المؤمنين ويحببهم إلينا، فقال ﷺ: اللهم اهد أم أبي هريرة. وقال: اللهم حبب عبيدك وأمه إلى عبادك المؤمنين، وحبب إليهم المؤمنين". صحيح مسلم (ح2491).

وعن المرأة السوداء ألتي أتت النبي فقالت إني أتكشف فادع الله لي أن لا أتكشف فدعا لها". صحيح البخاري (ح5328).
وقول عكاشة بن محصن : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم فقالَ :" اللهم اجعله منهم". صحيح مسلم (ح323).

ودخل رجل فقال: يا رسول الله هلكت الأموال وانقطعت السبل فادع الله لنا فدعا". صحيح البخاري (ح968)، ومسلم (ح897).
وقول أم أنس : يا رسول الله خادمك أنس ادع الله له قال اللهم أكثر ماله وولده وبارك له فيما أعطيته".  صحيح البخاري (ح5984)، ومسلم (ح660).

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

و هناك قصة موقوفة وردت في بعض طرق الحديث في زمن خلافة عثمان بن عفان -
[ أن رجلاً كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان في حاجة له، وكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه، ولا ينظر في حاجته، فلقي الرجل عثمان بن حنيف فشكا إليه ذلك، فقال له عثمان بن حنيف : ائت الميضأة، فتوضأ، ثم ائت المسجد فصل ركعتين، ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد، إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي فيقضي لي حاجتي، ثم اذكر حاجتك، ثم رح حتى أروح، قال: فانطلق الرجل فصنع ذلك، .. فذكر حاجته، فقضاها له ]

وفي هذه القصة أمور زائدة عن أصل الحديث في زمن النبي وقد ترفع عن ذكرها الترمذي والنسائي وأبن ماجة وغيرهم، ممن ذكر الحديث في زمن النبي مجرداً من هذه القصة التي وردت عن طريق شبيب بن سعيد عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر وخالفت الطرق الأخرى . 

فقد رواها الطبراني مع أصل الحديث في المعجم الكبير من طريق طاهر بن عيسى بن قيرس المصري المقرىء ، وهو مجهول لا يعرف.
وأيضا أبو سعيد المكي وهو شبيب بن ‏سعيد، الذي روى له الطبراني أيضا والبيهقي وأبي نعيم الحديث مع القصة، وشبيب بن سعيد قد لخص ابن حجر كلام أهل الجرح والتعديل فيه فقال: "لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب". تقريب التهذيب (1/263).

وقال ابن عدي في ترجمته: "وحدث عنه ابن وهب بأحاديث مناكير"، ثم قال: "وكأن شبيبا إذا روى عنه ابنه أحمد بن شبيب نسخة يونس عن الزهري إذا هي أحاديث مستقيمة، ليس هو شبيب بن سعيد الذي يحدث عنه ابن وهب بالمناكير الذي يرويها عنه" الكامل (4/1347).

فرواية أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه مستقيمة بشرط أن يكون شيخ أبيه يونس بن يزيد فقط وأما روايته عن أبيه  عن غير يونس فتبقى على الجادة وهي عدم الإحتجاج بها. وتعليل هذا: أن شبيبا عنده كتب يونس وكان يحدث منها فلذا جاءت أحاديثه عنه مستقيمة كما تقدم في كلام ابن عدي.

اما رواية إسماعيل بن شبيب أخو أحمد. فهو مجهول لا يعرف حاله. قال الألباني في التوسل انواعه وأحكامه :"أما إسماعيل فلا أعرفه، ولم أجد من ذكره، ولقد أغفلوه حتى لم يذكروه في الرواة عن أبيه، بخلاف أخيه أحمد فإنه صدوق، وأما أبوه شبيب فملخص كلامهم فيه: أنه ثقة في حفظه ضعف، إلا في رواية ابنه أحمد هذا عنه عن يونس خاصة فهو حجة".

وقد رواها الطبراني أيضا في المعجم الكبير عن إدريس بن جعفر العطار، وهو ضعيف متهمٌ بالكذب. قال عنه الدراقطني كما في ‏سؤالات الحاكم ص(106) : متروك. وذكر له الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (1/317)، حديثاً وَضَعَه. وتبعه على ذلك ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (1/332).‏

ورواها أيضا في المعجم الصغير عن عون بن عمارة، وقال وهم. وهو ضعيف، وقد ذكره ابن حبان في المجروحين ‏‏(2/197) ثم ذكر له هذه القصة.

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

وقد فصل ابن تيمية الحديث مع القصة في كتبه، وقال :"فهذه الزيادة فيها عدة علل : انفراد هذا بها عن من هو أكبر وأحفظ منه وإعراض أهل السنن عنها واضطراب لفظها وأن راويها عرف له - عن روح هذا - أحاديث منكرة . 
ومثل هذا يقتضي حصول الريب والشك في كونها ثابتة فلا حجة فيها..".

وقال: "وبالجملة فهذه الزيادة لو كانت ثابتة لم تكن فيها حجة، وإنما غايتها أن يكون عثمان بن حنيف ظن أن الدعاء يدعى ببعضه دون بعض، فإنه لم يأمره بالدعاء المشروع بل ببعضه، وظن أن هذا مشروع بعد موته صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولفظ الحديث يناقض ذلك".

وقال : "وإذا كان كذلك فمعلوم أنه إذا ثبت عن عثمان بن حنيف أو غيره أنه جعل من المشروع المستحب أن يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته من غير أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً له ولا شافعاً فيه، فقد علمنا أن عمر وأكابر الصحابة لم يروا هذا مشروعاً بعد مماته، كما كان يُشرع في حياته، بل كانوا في الاستسقاء في حياته يتوسلون به، فلما مات لم يتوسلوا".

> وقد يكون عثمان بن حنيف حقاً أشتبه عليه، فظن مشروعية قول هذا الدعاء من دون دعاء النبي ولا شفاعته، فقد وردت عنه زيادة في أصل الحديث في زمن النبي: (وإن كانت حاجة فافعل مثل ذلك) كما عند ابن بي خيثمة، هذا ان صحت .

ولم يرد في القصة أنها شوهدت من مجموع من الناس، فإن ثبتت فهي اجتهاد من عثمان بن حنيف مع رجل آخر عمل هذا العمل وهو يخالف إجماع الصحابة الذي لو جاز لديهم فعل ذلك، لرأيتهم يتناوبون هذا الدعاء وغيره في الفتن التي جرت بزمنهم، ومثل هذا يتواتر نقله .

قال ابن تيمية: "وكراهة من كره من الصحابة فسخ الحج إلى التمتع أو التمتع مطلقاً، أو رأى تقدير مسافة القصر بحد حده، وأنه لا يقصر بدون ذلك، أو رأى أنه ليس للمسافر أن يصوم في السفر.ومن ذلك قول سلمان : إن الريق نجس.وقول ابن عمر : إن الكتابية لا يجوز نكاحها.وتوريث معاذ ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما للمسلم من الكافر.ومنع عمر وابن مسعود رضي الله عنهما للجنب أن يتيمم.وقول علي وزيد وابن عمر رضي الله عنهم في المفوضة: إنها لا مهر لها إذا مات الزوج.وقول علي وابن عباس في المتوفى عنها الحامل: إنها تعتد أبعد الأجلين.وقول ابن عمر وغيره: إن المحرم إذا مات بطل إحرامه وفعل به ما يفعل بالحلال.وقول ابن عمر وغيره: لا يجوز الاشتراط في الحج.وقول ابن عباس وغيره في المتوفى عنها: ليس عليها لزوم المنزل.وقول عمر وابن مسعود : إن المبتوتة لها السكنى والنفقة.وأمثال ذلك مما تنازع فيه الصحابة، فإنه يجب فيه الرد إلى الله والرسول، ونظائر هذا كثير فلا يكون شريعة للأمة إلا ما شرعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.ومن قال من العلماء: إن قول الصحابي حجة فإنما قاله إذا لم يخالفه غيره من الصحابة ولا عُرف نص يخالفه، ثم إذا اشتهر ولم ينكروه كان إقراراً على القول، فقد يقال: هذا إجماع إقراري، إذا عُرف أنهم أقروه لم ينكره أحد منهم، وهم لا يقرون على باطل.وأما إذا لم يشتهر فهذا إن عُرف أن غيره لم يخالفه فقد يقال: هو حجة، وأما إذا عرف أنه خالفه فليس بحجة بالاتفاق".

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

الزيادة ليست فيها أي علة وقد أخطأ ابن تيمية رحمه الله في قوله أن شبيبا عرفت له عن روح بن القاسم أحاديث منكرة كما قال ابن عدي "  وذلك لأن تلك الأحاديث بتتبعها وجدناها ثلاثة أحاديث فقط أحدها لم يثبت عن شبيب لوجود مجهول ومجروح في سنده ، وأما الحديث الثاني فقد أخطأ ابن عدي في الإستشهاد به والصواب فيه مع شبيب ، وأما الثالث فقد كان خطأ شبيب في مجرد إسناده ومن المعروف أن الثقة ليس من حده ولامن شرطه أنه لايغلط ولايخطئ لأن الخطأ والغلط لايسلم منهما غير المعصوم .

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

> *شبيب بن سعيد قد لخص ابن حجر كلام أهل الجرح والتعديل فيه فقال: "لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب". تقريب التهذيب (1/263).*
> 
> *وقال ابن عدي في ترجمته: "وحدث عنه ابن وهب بأحاديث مناكير"، ثم قال: "وكأن شبيبا إذا روى عنه ابنه أحمد بن شبيب نسخة يونس عن الزهري إذا هي أحاديث مستقيمة، ليس هو شبيب بن سعيد الذي يحدث عنه ابن وهب بالمناكير الذي يرويها عنه" الكامل (4/1347).*
> 
> *فرواية أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه مستقيمة بشرط أن يكون شيخ أبيه يونس بن يزيد فقط وأما روايته عن أبيه عن غير يونس فتبقى على الجادة وهي عدم الإحتجاج بها. وتعليل هذا: أن شبيبا عنده كتب يونس وكان يحدث منها فلذا جاءت أحاديثه عنه مستقيمة كما تقدم في كلام ابن عدي.*


السلام عليكم

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

قضية شبيب سبق الرد عليها من خلال الرد على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله

----------


## وطني الجميل

قال النخشبي:هَذَا حَدِيثٌ مَحْفُوظٌ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ وَاسْمُهُ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ حَبِيبِ بْنِ خُمَاشَةَ هَكَذَا قَالَ أحمد بن حنبل.
فقال هشام الدستوائي عن أبي جعفر الْخَطْمِيُّ فَسَمَّاهُ عُمَيْرَ بْنَ يَزِيدَ أَوْ يَزِيدَ بْنَ عُمَيْرٍ بِالشَّكِّ عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ الْمَدِينِيِّ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ هَكَذَا قَالَ فِيهِ شُعْبَةُ
وَتَابَعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شِهَابُ بْنُ مَعْمَرٍ الْعَوْفِيُّ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ. 
وَخَالَفَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ هِشَامٌ الدَّسْتُوَائِي  ُّ وَرَوْحُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ فَرَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ أَوْ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ.
وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ الْمُتَعَالِ بْنُ طَالِبٍ عَنِ ابْنِ وَهْبٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ عَنْ رَوْحِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ عن أبي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.فوائد الحنائي = الحنائيات (1/ 537)

قال الطبراني: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْبَرَاءِ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْمَدِينِيِّ، يَقُولُ: رَوَى شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ، فَذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، قَالَ عَلِيُّ: وَرَوَاهُ رَوْحُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، قَالَ عَلِيُّ: وَمَا أَرَى رَوْحَ بْنَ الْقَاسِمِ إِلَّا قَدْ حَفِظَهُ .الدعاء للطبراني (ص: 321)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال الطبراني:  (لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو سعيد المكي وهو ثقة، وهو  الذي يحدث عنه أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي.
> وقد روى هذا  الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي – واسمه عمير بن يزيد – وهو ثقة تفرد به  عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة، والحديث صحيح).
> ... لا شك في صحة  الحديث، وإنما البحث الآن في هذه القصة التي تفرد بها شبيب بن سعيد كما قال  الطبراني، وشبيب هذا متكلم فيه، وخاصة في رواية ابن وهب عنه، لكن تابعه  عنه إسماعيل وأحمد ابنا شبيب بن سعيد هذا، أما إسماعيل فلا أعرفه، ولم أجد  من ذكره، ولقد أغفلوه حتى لم يذكروه في الرواة عن أبيه، بخلاف أخيه أحمد  فإنه صدوق، وأما أبوه شبيب فملخص كلامهم فيه: أنه ثقة في حفظه ضعف، إلا في  رواية ابنه أحمد هذا عنه عن يونس خاصة فهو حجة، فقال الذهبي في (الميزان):  (صدوق يغرب، ذكره ابن عدي في (كامله) فقال..له نسخة عن يونس بن يزيد  مستقيمة، حدث عنه ابن وهب بمناكير، قال ابن المديني: كان يختلف في تجارة  إلى مصر، وكتابه صحيح قد كتبته عن ابنه أحمد.
> قال ابن عدي: كان شبيب لعله  يغلط ويهم إذا حدث من حفظه، وأرجو أنه لا يتعمد، فإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد  بأحاديث يونس فكأنه يونس آخر. يعني يجوَّد).
> فهذا الكلام يفيد أن  شبيبًا هذا لا بأس بحديثه بشرطين اثنين:
> الأول: أن يكون من رواية ابنه أحمد  عنه.
> والثاني: أن يكون من رواية شبيب عن يونس، والسبب في ذلك أنه كان عنده  كتب يونس بن يزيد، كما قال ابن أبي حاتم في (الجرح والتعديل) عن أبيه، فهو  إذا حدث من كتبه هذه أجاد، وإذا حدث من حفظه وهم كما قال ابن عدي، وعلى  هذا فقول الحافظ في ترجمته من (التقريب): (لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه  أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب) فيه نظر، لأنه أوهم أنه لا بأس بحديثه من  رواية أحمد مطلقًا، وليس كذلك، بل هذا مقيد بأن يكون من روايته هو عن يونس  لما سبق، ويؤيده أن الحافظ نفسه أشار لهذا القيد، فإنه أورد شبيباً هذا في  (من طعن فيه من رجال البخاري) من (مقدمة فتح الباري) (ص133)  ثم دفع الطعن عنه – بعد أن ذكر من وثقه وقول ابن عدي فيه – بقوله: (قلت:  أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عنه عن يونس أحاديث، ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير  يونس، ولا من رواية ابن وهب عنه شيئًا).
> فقد أشار رحمه الله بهذا الكلام إلى  أن الطعن قائم في شبيب إذا كانت روايته عن غير يونس، ولو من رواية ابنه  أحمد عنه، وهذا هو الصواب كما بينته آنفًا، وعليه يجب أن يحمل كلامه في  (التقريب) توفيقًا بين كلاميه، ودفعًا للتعارض بينهما.
> إذًا تبين هذا يظهر لك ضعف هذه القصة، وعدم  صلاحية الاحتجاج بها. ثم ظهر لي فيها علة أخرى وهي الاختلاف على أحمد  فيها، فقد أخرج الحديث ابن السني في (عمل اليوم والليلة) (ص202) والحاكم  (1/526) من ثلاثة طرق عن أحمد بن شبيب بدون القصة، وكذلك رواه عون بن عمارة  البصري ثنا روح ابن القاسم به، أخرجه الحاكم، وعون هذا وإن كان ضعيفاً،  فروايته أولى من رواية شبيب، لموافقتها لرواية شعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن أبي  جعفر الخطمي.
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرًا، فالحديث صحيح دون القصة.




> قال النخشبي:هَذَا حَدِيثٌ مَحْفُوظٌ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ وَاسْمُهُ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ حَبِيبِ بْنِ خُمَاشَةَ هَكَذَا قَالَ أحمد بن حنبل.
> فقال هشام الدستوائي عن أبي جعفر الْخَطْمِيُّ فَسَمَّاهُ عُمَيْرَ بْنَ يَزِيدَ أَوْ يَزِيدَ بْنَ عُمَيْرٍ بِالشَّكِّ عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ الْمَدِينِيِّ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ هَكَذَا قَالَ فِيهِ شُعْبَةُ
> وَتَابَعَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شِهَابُ بْنُ مَعْمَرٍ الْعَوْفِيُّ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ. 
> وَخَالَفَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ هِشَامٌ الدَّسْتُوَائِي  ُّ وَرَوْحُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ فَرَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ أَوْ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ.
> وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ الْمُتَعَالِ بْنُ طَالِبٍ عَنِ ابْنِ وَهْبٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ عَنْ رَوْحِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ عن أبي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.فوائد الحنائي = الحنائيات (1/ 537)
> 
> قال الطبراني: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْبَرَاءِ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْمَدِينِيِّ، يَقُولُ: رَوَى شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ، فَذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، قَالَ عَلِيُّ: وَرَوَاهُ رَوْحُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، قَالَ عَلِيُّ: وَمَا أَرَى رَوْحَ بْنَ الْقَاسِمِ إِلَّا قَدْ حَفِظَهُ .الدعاء للطبراني (ص: 321)

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

مما يحتاج لتأمل قول الأمام ابن أبي حاتم في علل الحديث (5/ 383، رقم: 2064):(وسمعتُ أَبَا زُرْعَةَ وحدَّثنا بحديثٍ اختلَفَ شُعبةُ وهشامٌ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  :
فَرَوَى شُعبة، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر الخَطْمِي، عَنْ عُمَارة بْنِ خُزَيمَة، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف: أنَّ رَجُلا ضريرَ البَصَرِ أَتَى النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ...

هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عُمَرَ، عَنْ شُعبة، حدَّثنا بِهِ أَبُو سَعِيدِ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ القَطَّان، عَنْ عثمان بن عمر.
وَرَوَاهُ معاذُ بنُ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمامة بْن سَهْل بْن حُنَيف، عَنْ عَمِّهِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف، عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فسمعتُ أَبَا زُرْعَةَ يَقُولُ: الصَّحيحُ حديثُ شُعبة.
قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّد: حَكَمَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ لشُعْبة؛ وذلك: لم يكن عنده أنَّ أحدا تابَعَ هِشَام الدَّسْتَوَائِي  َّ.
ووجدت عندي: عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى، عَنْ يَزِيد بْن وَهْب، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد التَّمِيمِيِّ- يَعْنِي: شَبِيبَ بنَ سَعِيد- عَنْ رَوْح بْن الْقَاسِم، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَة بنِ سَهْل بْن حُنَيف، عَنْ عمَّه عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف، عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلَ حديثِ هشامٍ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  ، *وأشبعَ متنا*.
ورَوْحُ بنُ الْقَاسِم ثقةٌ يُجمَعُ حديثُهُ؛ *فاتفاقُ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  ِّ ورَوْحِ بنِ الْقَاسِم يدلُّ عَلَى أنَّ روايتهما أصحُّ*).

فلم يطعن ابنُ أبي حاتم في هذه الزيادة مع علمه أنها ليست عن يونس، واستشهد بها على قوة حديث الدستوائي.
وهذا يدل على توثيق الرجل مطلقا لا في يونس فقط!.
وهذا الذي تدل عليه عبارة ابن المديني وابن أبي حاتم وأبو زرعة، وكذا فعل الداقطني؛ فإنه قال في تعليقات الدارقطني على المجروحين لابن حبان (ص: 213): (قَدْ تَابَعَ عَوْنَ بْنَ عُمَارَةَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ عَنْ رَوْحِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ هَاهُنَا، شَبِيبُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْبَصْرِيَّ، وَهُوَ ثِقَةٌ)، فلم يقيد الدارقطني بيونس.


ثم تأمل قول ابن أبي حاتم: (*أشبع متنا*) فإلى أيِّ شيءٍ يريد، مع قوله بعدُ: (*أصح*)؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> مما يحتاج لتأمل قول الأمام ابن أبي حاتم في علل الحديث (5/ 383، رقم: 2064):(وسمعتُ أَبَا زُرْعَةَ وحدَّثنا بحديثٍ اختلَفَ شُعبةُ وهشامٌ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  :
> فَرَوَى شُعبة، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر الخَطْمِي، عَنْ عُمَارة بْنِ خُزَيمَة، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف: أنَّ رَجُلا ضريرَ البَصَرِ أَتَى النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ...
> 
> هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عُمَرَ، عَنْ شُعبة، حدَّثنا بِهِ أَبُو سَعِيدِ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ القَطَّان، عَنْ عثمان بن عمر.
> وَرَوَاهُ معاذُ بنُ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمامة بْن سَهْل بْن حُنَيف، عَنْ عَمِّهِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف، عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> فسمعتُ أَبَا زُرْعَةَ يَقُولُ: الصَّحيحُ حديثُ شُعبة.
> قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّد: حَكَمَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ لشُعْبة؛ وذلك: لم يكن عنده أنَّ أحدا تابَعَ هِشَام الدَّسْتَوَائِي  َّ.
> ووجدت عندي: عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى، عَنْ يَزِيد بْن وَهْب، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد التَّمِيمِيِّ- يَعْنِي: شَبِيبَ بنَ سَعِيد- عَنْ رَوْح بْن الْقَاسِم، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَر، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَة بنِ سَهْل بْن حُنَيف، عَنْ عمَّه عُثْمَانَ بْنِ حُنَيف، عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلَ حديثِ هشامٍ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  ، *وأشبعَ متنا*.
> ورَوْحُ بنُ الْقَاسِم ثقةٌ يُجمَعُ حديثُهُ؛ *فاتفاقُ الدَّسْتَوَائِي  ِّ ورَوْحِ بنِ الْقَاسِم يدلُّ عَلَى أنَّ روايتهما أصحُّ*).
> ...


قال محققو علل الحديث لابن أبي حاتم (5/ 387): (الشيخ الدكتور سعد الحميد، والدكتور خالد الجريسي): بعد ذكرٍ لتخريج الأقوال والأوجه التي ذكرت:

(وهذا الذي رجحه علي بن المديني وابن أبي حاتم مبني على ثبوت الرواية عن روح بن القاسم، وتقدم في التخريج أن الإمام أحمد روى هذا الحديث عَنْ روح بْن الْقَاسِم، عَنْ شعبة، وهذا إما أن يكون اختلافًا على روح؛ فتُرَجَّح رواية الإمام أحمد، ويكون الصواب مع أبي زرعة في ترجيح رواية شعبة، وإما أن يكون لروح فيه إسنادان، وهذا لو كانت الرواية المخالفة ثابتة عنه، وتقدم في التخريج أنها من رواية شبيب بن سعيد عنه، وهي ضعيفة، ولا ينجبر ضعفها برواية عون بن عمارة، لاضطرابه في الحديث؛ فيكون ترجيح أبي زرعة هو الصحيح - فيما يظهر - ويدلُّ عليه: أن حماد بن سلمة تابع شعبة كما تقدم. وانظر "التاريخ الكبير" للبخاري (6/209-210) ، و"معرفة الصحابة" لأبي نعيم (4/1958-1960).

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله، ولا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه، وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه

أولا، وقبل الدخول في المسألة لا بد من التنبيه لأمر مهم، رأيت في كتابة بعض الإخوة ما يشير إليه: وهو أنه يضعف الحديث أو يصححه لأنه دليله في المسألة، أو لأنه دليل خصمه، وهذا حرام، لا يجوز الإقدام عليه، وفاعله آثم متجرأ على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، غاش في ذلك
فلا بد من التجرد من حظوظ النفس والهوى، والحكم على الشيء كما هو
ولا ترابط بين ثبوت الشيء والعمل بما فيه، وكذلك العكس، فكم من حديث ثبتت صحة إسناده، إلا أن العمل على خلافه، وكم من حديث لم يثبت والعمل عليه، وشواهد هذا تنظر في كتب أصول الفقه، وإن أردتها سريعا فعليك بسنن الترمذي.

وثانيا:
بان أن مما كتب الإخوة أن مدار الاختلاف إنما هو في (شبيب)؛ لذا وجب النظر في طريقة تعامل العلماء معه: هل ضعفوه مطلقا، أو قبلوه مطلقا، أم فصَّلوا حاله؟
فالاختلاف في تضعيف شبيب: فلا يجوز أن يجعلَ ذلك دليلاً مسلما به؟!!!


وقد نقل الإخوة آراء العلماء الذين وثقوه مطلقًا، وهم الأغلب، دون أن يقيَّدوه بشيء، ووقفت على غيرهم أذكرهم هنا للفائدة:
1) الذهلي، قال في إكمال تهذيب الكمال (6/ 212): (ولما ذكره ابن خلفون في «الثقات» قال: وثقه الذهلي وابن المديني وغيرهما).2) علي ابن المديني : (ثقة، كان من أصحاب يونس بن يزيد، كان يختلف في تجارة إلى مصر، وكتابه كتاب صحيح وقد كتبتها عن ابنه أحمد)، فأطلق توثيقه أولا، ووثق كتابه أيضا، ثم بين الواسطة التي بينه وبينه، وهو ابنه أحمد، وليس فيه شيء غير هذا.
3) أبو حاتم الرازي، وقال فيه: (كان عَنده كتب يُونُس بن يَزيد، وهو صالح الحَديث، لا بأس به)، مع ملاحظة أنه قال قبل هذا: (رَوَى عَنه: عَبد الله بن وَهب، وابنه أَحمد بن شبيب بن سَعيد)، وقال أيضا: (رَوَى عَن: رَوح بن القاسم، ويُونُس بن يَزيد، ومُحمد بن عُمرو) فهو مدرك تماما أن ممن روى عنه: ابن وهب، وأنه روى عن روح ومحمد بن عمرو، ثم إنه عنده: (صالح الحَديث، لا بأس به).
4) أبو زرعة الرازي، وقال: (لا بأس به، بَصري، كتب عَنه ابن وَهب بمصر)، وتأمل قوله فهل فيه تقييد!!.
5) ابن أبي حاتم، فقد طبق هذا كما نقلته له، ومعنى هذا أني أطرح سؤالا، وهو: هل يفهم من صنيعِ ابن أبي حاتم فيما نقلته: توثيقُه؟، وليس المقصود تعارضها مع رواية روح عن شعبة، وكان الجواب الذي نريد معرفته أن يقال: إن ابن أبي حاتم يرى توثيقه أو تحسينه على أقل الاحتمالين مطلقًا، وينظر أيضا في تفسيره (10/ 3376، رقم: 18998 ) فإنه يروي عنه من غير طريق ابنه أحمد، وعن غير يونس، ويقارن بما جاء مقدمة تفسيره.
6) النسائي: (ليس به بأس) نقله المزي عنه.
7) ابن حبان، ذكره في الثقات، وخرج له في صحيحه ليس من طريق ابنه أحمد، بل من طريق ابن وهب عنه.
8) الطبراني قال في المعجم الصغير (1/ 306، رقم: 508): (ثقة...، وَالْحَدِيثُ صَحِيحٌ!) في غير رواية ابنه.
9) الدارقطني فقد سأله الحاكم عنه (ص: 223، رقم: 353) فقال: (ثقة)، وليس فيه تقييد، وطبق هذا كما نقلته لك عن تعليقاته على المجروحين لابن حبان (ص: 213)، وختم ابن خلفون ترجمته في المعلم بشيوخ البخاري ومسلم (ص: 73) بسؤال الحاكم وجواب الدارقطني بعد قوله: (قال محمد) أي ابن خلفون، كأنه يشير إلى اعتماده.
10) الحاكم، فقد قال في المستدرك: (ثقة مأمون)، وفيه الرواية عن غير يونس.
11) ابن دقيق العيد، وقد ذكر الحديث الثالث من أحاديث ابن عدي الآتية، ونقل كلام المديني فيه، ثم ابن عدي، ثم قال في الإمام في معرفة أحاديث الأحكام (1/ 322): (قلت: لقائل يقول: إذا ثبت توثيقه بقول علي بن المديني، فلتُعَدّ هذه تفردات ثقة)، ونقله في كتاب الآخر عن هذا فقال في شرح الإلمام  (2/ 437): (وقد ذكرت في كتاب "الإمام في أحاديث الأحكام": أن لقائل أن يقول: إذا ثبت توثيقه بقول علي بن المديني، فلْتُعَدَّ هذه تفردات ثقة؛ أعني: الأحاديث التي قيل: إنها منكرة، [التي] رواها عنه ابن وهب).
12) الذهبي: في الكاشف (1/ 479): (صدوق)، وفي ميزان الاعتدال (2/ 262): (صدوق يغرب)، وفي ديوان الضعفاء (ص: 185): (ثقة يأتي بغرائب)

أما الذين تكلموا فيه، فهم:
1) ابن يونس، وقال في تاريخه (2/ 99، رقم: 250): (له غرائب)، ولم يجرحه.
2) ابن عدي، قال: (حدث عنه ابن وهب بالمناكير، وحدث شبيب عن يُونُس، عنِ الزُّهْريّ نسخة الزُّهْريّ أحاديث مستقيمة)، ثم قال: (ولشبيب بن سَعِيد نسخة الزُّهْريّ عنده عن يُونُس، عنِ الزُّهْريّ وهي أحاديث مستقيمة، وحدث عنه ابن وهب بأحاديث مناكير، وحديثي روح بن القاسم الذي أمليتهما يرويهما ابن وَهب، عن شبيب بن سَعِيد، وكان شبيب إذا روى عنه ابنه أحمد بن شبيب نسخة يُونُس، عنِ الزُّهْريّ؛ إذ هي أحاديث مستقيمة ليس هو شبيب بن سَعِيد الذي يحدث عنه ابن وهب بالمناكير الذي يرويها عنه، *ولعل* شبيبا بمصر في تجارته إليها كتب عنه ابن وهب من حفظه، فيغلط، ويهم، وأرجو أن لا يتعمد شبيب هذا الكذب)، وقال فيمن روى عنهم البخاري في الصحيح (ص: 77): (وَحدث ابْن وهب عَن شبيب بن سعيد ... بأحاديث مَنَاكِير، فَكَأَن شبيبا الَّذِي يحدث عَنهُ ابْن وهب: غير شبيب الَّذِي يحدث عَنهُ ابْنه أَحْمد *وَغَيره*؛ لِأَن أَحَادِيثهم عَنهُ مُسْتَقِيمة، وَأَحَادِيث ابْن وهب عَنه مَنَاكِير)، وهكذا نقلها عنه الباجي في التعديل والتجريح , لمن خرج له البخاري في الجامع الصحيح (1/ 337): (وَكَانَ شبيب الَّذِي يحدث عَنهُ ابن وهب غير شبيب الَّذِي يحدث عَنهُ ابْنه أَحْمد *وَغَيره*؛ لِأَن أَحَادِيثهم عَنهُ مُسْتَقِيمَة، وَأَحَادِيث ابن وهب مَنَاكِير).
فيتأمل أمران:
 الأول: قوله: (الَّذِي يحدث عَنهُ ابْنه أَحْمد وَغَيره) فيفهم منه أن الإشكال في انفراد ابن وهب فقط، فإذا اتفق ابن وهب وغيره، أو انفرد غيره: فلا إشكال في الرجل، بدليل قوله: (*لِأَن أَحَادِيثهم عَنهُ مُسْتَقِيمة*)، وأنت تعلم أن هذه الرواية مروية عن ابنه أحمد وابن وهب وابنه إسماعيل، فيكون حال شبيب عند ابن عدي في هذا الحديث على هذا داخلا في قوله: (*أَحَادِيثهم عَنهُ مُسْتَقِيمة*)، ولذا قال مختصره في ذخيرة الحفاظ وذكر أحد الأحاديث التي توقف فيها ابن عدي: (وشبيب هَذا مُسْتَقِيم الحَدِيث، وَابْن وهب يحدث عَنهُ بِإِسْنَادٍ مُنكر)، وهنا لا انفراد لابن وهب، فتزول النكارة إذًا.
الثاني: قوله: (ولعل شبيب...) فهو لم يجزم بأن سبب الضعف هو حفظه، وإنما يشك في الضعف، وهذا الترجي يبطله الحديث الثاني الذي ذكره ابن عديٍّ؛ فإن الخطأ ناشئ عن انتقال النظر

*تأملات في الأحاديث التي استنكرها ابن عدي على شبيب:*
توقف ابن عدي في ثلاثة أحاديث استكرها على شبيب:
أما *الحديث الأول* فلا أعلم وجه نكارته، فإن كان لديك فبينه، وهو قوله: (عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي عقيل عن سابق بن ناجية عن أبي سلام قال مر بنا رجل فقالوا ان هذا قد خدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... الحديث)، وقد تابع روحا في روايته عن أبي عقيل هاشم بن بلال: 
شعبةُ في مسند الإمام أحمد بطرق أربعة، وسنن أبي داود بطريقين، وسنن النسائي الكبرى، والمستدرك.
وهشيمٌ في السنن الكبرى للنسائي.
فما النكارة فيه؟!!


وأما *الحديث الثاني* فرواه هكذا:
(عن روح بن القاسم عن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أمه فاطمة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...)، وصوابه:
(عن روح بن القاسم عن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أمه [فاطمة بنت الحسين عن] فاطمة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فانتقل النظر منه أو ممن هو دونه من فاطمة الأولى إلى الثانية، وهذا الغالب فيه أن يكون من كتابٍ، لا من حفظه، فترجيه أنه ضعيف في الحفظ فيه توقفٌ بيَّن في هذا الحديث.
ثم إن هذا السقط غير مسلم؛ فإن الدارقطني في العلل (9/ 187) من طريق أحمد بن سعيد الهمداني عن ابن وهب عنه، والحاكمَ أبا عبدالله في فضائل فاطمة الزهراء (ص: 140، رقم: 207) من طريق يونس بن عبدالأعلى عن ابن وهب عنه: رويا هذا الحديث من طريق شبيب، وفيه: (عن أمه عن فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فالذي يظهر أن من أخطأ إنما هو من دون ابن وهب، كشيخ ابن عديٍّ، أو شيخيه، فنجزم بذلك على براءة شبيب من هذا الوهم؛ إذ أقصى أمرها أن تلتصق بابن وهب، فهم يروونه من طريقه، وابن وهب ثقة إمام، لكن يستحيل أن يرويه عنه أكثر من اثنين بعضهم يسقط (عن أمه)، والآخر يثبتها ثم تلتصق بشيخه!!.
فهل بقي عليه فيه نكارة؟!

وأما الحديث الثالث، وهو:
( شعبة عن الحكم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن عبد الله بن عكيم قال جاءنا كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...).
فقد تابع شبيبًا: النضرُّ بن شميل عن شعبة في سنن البيهقي الكبرى.
فنعرف بهذا أنه لم يهم، فهو إما أن يكون صوابا، وإما أن يكون الخطأ ممن هو فوقه.

*وخلاصة الكلام في رأي ابن عدي:*
 أن ما استنكره من الأحاديث الثلاثة لا يَسلَم من نظر أن يكون صادرا من شبيب.
أما توثيقه له فهو قد صرح به كما نقلته عن كتابه "من روى عنهم البخاري في الصحيح"، فإنه صرح بأن غير ابن وهب أحاديثهم مستقيمة، فإذا اجتمع ابن وهب وغيره كان أدعى أن تكون مستقيمة أيضًا.
فليس هذا الحديث مما يدخل فيما انفرد به ابن وهب عنه.
وليس في كلام ابن عدي توثيقه بروايته عن يونس، وتضعيفه في غيره، فليتنبه.

3) ابن بشكوال والحارث بن مسكين: فقد جاء في شيوخ شيوخ ابن وهب (ص: 242) قوله: (له منكرات، مطروح ألبتة، هو أحد الثلاثة الذين طرحهم الحارث بن مسكين من موطأ ابن وهب وجامعه، ...  قال أبو حاتم وأبو زرعة: لا بأس به)، ولم يبن سبب حذف الحارث بن مسكين (154 - 250) أحاديث شبيب، هل هو لجرح عنده فيه، أم لنزول سنده؛ فإن وهبا يروي عن يونس، ويروي عن شبيب عن يونس، كما أن البخاري لم يخرج للشافعي في صحيحه لنزول السند؛ فإن الحارث أدرك من حياة شبيب (ت 186) 32 سنة؟!، فليحرر.
4) الحافظ ابن حجر، قال في التقريب (ص: 263): (لا بأس بحديثه من رواية ابنه أحمد عنه، لا من رواية ابن وهب)، وهذا الحديث من روايتيهما، فلا إشكال فيه على قول الحافظ؛ لأنه لم يقيده بيونس!، على أنه ذكر في الفتح بعض المواضع ونسب الوهم فيها إلى شبيب هذا، أو ضعف الحفظ، رغم روايته فيها عن يونس، مثال ذلك: (7/ 57، 10/ 495، 13/ 285)، وقواه تارة أخرى على رواية غيره كما في (11/ 474)، والرواية لا تزال عن يونس، وكلها من طريق ابنه أحمد، ونبه الحافظ إلى أن الإمام البخاري لم يخرج له إلا من هذا الطريق فقال بعد ذكره الموثقين له والجارح ابن عدي في مقدمة الفتح (ص: 407): (قلت [أي الحافظ]: أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عن يونس أحاديث، ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير يونس، ولا من رواية ابن وهب عنه شيئا، وروى له النسائي وأبو داود في كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ).






فيعلم من هذا كله:
أن مدار الاختلاف في هذا الحديث على هذا الرجل؛ فإن كان ثقة فزيادته مقبولة، كما قال ابن دقيق العيد؛ وإن كان ضعيفا كانت زيادته متوقفا فيها حتى تعتضد بعاضد.
وبشرط ألا تكون هذه الزيادة معارضة، وليس في هذه الزيادة معارضة لغيرها حتى تسقط.

أقول هذا المبحث من حيث الرواية، وأما الدراية فتطول، ومما يجب ذكره قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة (1/ 118، رقم: 353 - 354):
(فإن قيل: إذا كان التوسل بالإيمان به ومحبته وطاعته على وجهين - تارة يتوسل بذلك إلى ثوابه وجنته -وهذا أعظم الوسائل-، وتارة يتوسل بذلك في الدعاء -كما ذكرتم نظائره-: *فيحمل قول القائل: أسألك بنبيك محمد، على أنه أراد: إني أسألك بإيماني به وبمحبته، وأتوسل إليك بإيماني به ومحبته، ونحو ذلك*.*وقد ذكرتم أن هذا جائز بلا نزاع*.
*قيل: من أراد هذا المعنى فهو مصيب في ذلك بلا نزاع*.
وإذا حمل على هذا المعنى لكلام من توسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد مماته من السلف كما نقل عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين *وعن الإمام أحمد وغيره*: كان هذا حسناً وحينئذ فلا يكون في المسألة نزاع).
وفي هذا النص فوائد:
منها: أن الإمام أحمد يرى صحة هذا الحديث، وأن الدعاء حتى بعد مماته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ومنها: أن الحكم على التلفظ بالتوسل يرجع إلى نية اللافظ، وعلى هذا فالمسألة لا بد فيها من ذكر التفصيل، وأما الإطلاق فخطأ.

ويبقى النظر وتتبع آراء العلماء في مثل هذا الموضع، ونقل نصوصهم، كقول شيخ الإسلام في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم (2/ 305): (ولم يتنازع العلماء إلا في الحلف بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة، فإن فيه قولين في مذهب أحمد، وبعض أصحابه كابن عقيل: طرد الخلاف في الحلف بسائر الأنبياء، لكن القول الذي عليه جمهور الأئمة، كمالك والشافعي وأبي حنيفة وغيرهم: أنه لا ينعقد اليمين بمخلوق البته، ...والإقسام على الله بنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مبني على هذا الأصل، ففيه هذا النزاع، *وقد نقل عن أحمد في التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في "منسك المروزي" ما يناسب قوله بانعقاد اليمين به*)

وقوله في الفتاوى الكبرى (2/ 422): (وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ الْقَائِلِ: اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ بِهِ، فَلِلْعُلَمَاءِ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ، كَمَا لَهُمْ فِي الْحَلِفِ بِهِ قَوْلَانِ، وَجُمْهُورُ الْأَئِمَّةِ: كَمَالِكٍ، وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَسُوغُ الْحَلِفُ بِهِ، كَمَا لَا يَسُوغُ الْحَلِفُ بِغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ، وَلَا تَنْعَقِدُ الْيَمِينُ بِذَلِكَ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ. وَهَذَا إحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ، وَالرِّوَايَةُ الْأُخْرَى تَنْعَقِدُ الْيَمِينُ بِهِ خَاصَّةً دُونَ غَيْرِهِ، وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ فِي مَنْسَكِهِ الَّذِي كَتَبَهُ لِلْمَرْوَزِيِّ صَاحِبِهِ إنَّهُ يَتَوَسَّلُ بِالنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي دُعَائِهِ).
ولا أعلم وجه الترابط بين انعفاد اليمين وجواز التوسل، فإن المعتمد في المذاهب الثلاثة: جواز التوسل، وعدم انعقاد اليمين.

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> اللهم أصلح لنا شأننا كله، ولا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا
> اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه، وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه
> 
> أولا، وقبل الدخول في المسألة لا بد من التنبيه لأمر مهم، رأيت في كتابة بعض الإخوة ما يشير إليه: وهو أنه يضعف الحديث أو يصححه لأنه دليله في المسألة، أو لأنه دليل خصمه، وهذا حرام، لا يجوز الإقدام عليه، وفاعله آثم متجرأ على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، غاش في ذلك
> فلا بد من التجرد من حظوظ النفس والهوى، والحكم على الشيء كما هو
> ولا ترابط بين ثبوت الشيء والعمل بما فيه، وكذلك العكس، فكم من حديث ثبتت صحة إسناده، إلا أن العمل على خلافه، وكم من حديث لم يثبت والعمل عليه، وشواهد هذا تنظر في كتب أصول الفقه، وإن أردتها سريعا فعليك بسنن الترمذي.


نعمت النصيحة، قال ابن رجب: (فإن التفقه في الدين، والسؤال عن العلم إنما يحمد إذا كان للعمل، لا للمراء والجدال). [جامع العلوم والحكم: (صـ 107)].
وحبذا لو كانت مخصصة لمن رأيت منه ذلك.
وظني كتبنا في هذا الموضوع ما يكفي عن الإعادة، بارك الله فيكم.

----------

